# 189 Invitations: October 2019



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Another very disappointing round has passed with just 100 or fewer invitations.
Let's hope for a better invitation round in October.


----------



## amaturrr (Feb 6, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Another very disappointing round has passed with just 100 or fewer invitations.
> 
> Let's hope for a better invitation round in October.




October will also be same cause they are trying to push people to regional and also to push people in to new point system which starts in November .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

When will the November round is supposed to held ? 11 or 16 
Will the 10 points will be added automatically or we have to update eoi’s ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Another very disappointing round has passed with just 100 or fewer invitations.
> 
> Let's hope for a better invitation round in October.




Hope this will relieve some pressure:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49655719


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

ahujahooman said:


> When will the November round is supposed to held ? 11 or 16
> Will the 10 points will be added automatically or we have to update eoi’s ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There will be an invitation round on November 11.
Nov 16 changes will be reflected on Dec 11 invitations.
Points for single people will be added automatically.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

perception30 said:


> There will be an invitation round on November 11.
> 
> Nov 16 changes will be reflected on Dec 11 invitations.
> 
> Points for single people will be added automatically.




What are the chances of getting invite on 90 points if your occupation falls under non pro rata after these changes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

How abt people who have skilled spouse with competent english? 
Will it be added automatically or do we have to add manually?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prabu.23287 said:


> How abt people who have skilled spouse with competent english?
> Will it be added automatically or do we have to add manually?


I think all points will have to be added manually 
Wait for clarifications probably end October 

Cheers


----------



## Patrickbatman01 (Sep 2, 2018)

When the point change in November is implemented, will that affect the DOE of all the applicants? Aspirants with same points who have applied 10 months ago will have the same DOE as people who have applied one month ago? Did we get any clarification on this?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> When the point change in November is implemented, will that affect the DOE of all the applicants? Aspirants with same points who have applied 10 months ago will have the same DOE as people who have applied one month ago? Did we get any clarification on this?


No clarifications yet.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

*https://www.iscah.com/september-2019-estimates-may-get-189-invitation/*

The latest Estimate by Iscah is very discouraging for 80 pointers.

Could not still believe that with 80 points also you have to wait for more than 1 year.

Hope the estimate is not accurate.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

What’s the best regional area for engineers? Adelaide or Tasmania?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> The latest Estimate by Iscah is very discouraging for 80 pointers.
> 
> Could not still believe that with 80 points also you have to wait for more than 1 year.
> 
> Hope the estimate is not accurate.


In my opinion the government focus has shifted from 189 to 186/190
Already there are talks of further restricting the 189 quota from 18,000

They want the states and employers to sponsor which ever Anzsco codes they feel are in shortage in their state 
Under 189 As the invites and places get more and more limited , Only the brightest will get sponsored


Cheers


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

NB said:


> In my opinion the government focus has shifted from 189 to 186/190
> 
> Already there are talks of further restricting the 189 quota from 18,000
> 
> ...




Employers are not whole heartedly supportive of the idea behind 186, it might happen if they are not getting resources after a long search in market and then have to kind of go for sponsorship.

In past 2 months I have had enough rejections and indefinite holds from big organisations, when they hear that I would require sponsorship. In around 80% Job Descriptions it is specifically mentioned that candidates should be a Permanent Resident.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

iamparikh said:


> Employers are not whole heartedly supportive of the idea behind 186, it might happen if they are not getting resources after a long search in market and then have to kind of go for sponsorship.
> 
> In past 2 months I have had enough rejections and indefinite holds from big organisations, when they hear that I would require sponsorship. In around 80% Job Descriptions it is specifically mentioned that candidates should be a Permanent Resident.
> 
> ...


If u r onshore, keep applying irrespective of the visa conditions in job description. My mate did the same and went thru the interview processes. It's at the very last minute he used to mention that he needs sponsorship. Most companies then declined but finally 1 company agreed to sponsor him (even though their condition was PR). So never say never, keep trying.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> The latest Estimate by Iscah is very discouraging for 80 pointers.
> 
> Could not still believe that with 80 points also you have to wait for more than 1 year.
> 
> Hope the estimate is not accurate.


The predictions by ISCAH doesn't take into account the new point changes in November.
Also, it is based on the assumption that DHA will issue about 100 invitations until December. 

It is indeed disheartening to see this but lets be hopeful.


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> If u r onshore, keep applying irrespective of the visa conditions in job description. My mate did the same and went thru the interview processes. It's at the very last minute he used to mention that he needs sponsorship. Most companies then declined but finally 1 company agreed to sponsor him (even though their condition was PR). So never say never, keep trying.




I am offshore, but then in the screening round this question is asked by all the employers when they are discussing the opportunity and our background and motivation. Simply put it’s an elimination strategy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

iamparikh said:


> I am offshore, but then in the screening round this question is asked by all the employers when they are discussing the opportunity and our background and motivation. Simply put it’s an elimination strategy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, if u r not based onshore, it's a tough battle. Even offshore PR holders find it hard to get a job.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

tnk009 said:


> Hope this will relieve some pressure:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49655719
> 
> ...


With all the uncertainty around Brexit, I wonder how many people are considering migration to the UK.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> The predictions by ISCAH doesn't take into account the new point changes in November.
> Also, it is based on the assumption that DHA will issue about 100 invitations until December.
> 
> It is indeed disheartening to see this but lets be hopeful.


They updated that all estimated points will go up by 5 points.

I hope that their assumptions are wrong


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

My agent submitted my skill assessment and had a positive outcome for developer programmer. 
I asked them to assess in one more occupation and they review the the assessment rather than submitting a new application. Is the older one still valid ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahujahooman said:


> My agent submitted my skill assessment and had a positive outcome for developer programmer.
> I asked them to assess in one more occupation and they review the the assessment rather than submitting a new application. Is the older one still valid ?
> 
> 
> ...


If you go for a review, then the earlier assessment is no longer valid
If you want 2 valid assessments, then you should apply one more fresh application 

Cheers


----------



## Sunilpau837 (Jul 25, 2019)

@NB I think the earlier assessment will also be valid.I also did my initial assessment as Developer programmer. And did my review application in ICT security specialist.Before submitting the review application I called ACS to ask the same question and they told me that both of the assessment will be valid even if I do a review. I haven't got my invitation yet so I am not 100% sure if the previous assessment will be valid or not but that's what ACS told me. CHEERS


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi

Is there any chance that number of invites for 189 will be increased from December? or it will be remained at 100 or less? 

Regards,

KR


----------



## Sunilpau837 (Jul 25, 2019)

NB said:


> If you go for a review, then the earlier assessment is no longer valid
> If you want 2 valid assessments, then you should apply one more fresh application
> 
> Cheers




@NB I think the earlier assessment will also be valid.I also did my initial assessment as Developer programmer. And did my review application in ICT security specialist.Before submitting the review application I called ACS to ask the same question and they told me that both of the assessment will be valid even if I do a review. I haven't got my invitation yet so I am not 100% sure if the previous assessment will be valid or not but that's what ACS told me. CHEERS


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunilpau837 said:


> @NB I think the earlier assessment will also be valid.I also did my initial assessment as Developer programmer. And did my review application in ICT security specialist.Before submitting the review application I called ACS to ask the same question and they told me that both of the assessment will be valid even if I do a review. I haven't got my invitation yet so I am not 100% sure if the previous assessment will be valid or not but that's what ACS told me. CHEERS


I would not trust this information unless I got it in writing by email

If you trust this is correct, go ahead

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any chance that number of invites for 189 will be increased from December? or it will be remained at 100 or less?
> 
> ...


No one knows that, we can only wait and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> No one knows that, we can only wait and see :fingerscrossed:


Actually this uncertainty is costing people too much. Atleast if we know, 189 will not accept more than 100 from now on, then people will not invest on assessments etc. What what we can do nothing. Very frustrating.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> Actually this uncertainty is costing people too much. Atleast if we know, 189 will not accept more than 100 from now on, then people will not invest on assessments etc. What what we can do nothing. Very frustrating.


Well if they are going to invite only 1200 ppl this whole FY, there will be no point in changing the point table and adopt the single/married prioritisation strategy. Even those who get increase from 75 to 85 won't have a chance with 100 invites per month. It will be pretty much just like invite only 90+ pointers.

So my guess is that they will increase from December to at least 500+.

Also my another wide guess is that they will fail to give details in how to implement these changes before 16th Nov. i.e., will EOI change/does single/married prioritisation strategy outweigh the occupation category, etc. and the new point table will create huge chaos in the system and they have to abolish it next FY. lol. just kidding.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> Well if they are going to invite only 1200 ppl this whole FY, there will be no point in changing the point table and adopt the single/married prioritisation strategy. Even those who get increase from 75 to 85 won't have a chance with 100 invites per month. It will be pretty much just like invite only 90+ pointers.
> 
> So my guess is that they will increase from December to at least 500+.
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. If they are not going to increase the invitations then 80, 85 or priority in the system - all useless. I was waiting for sometimes in 2017 on 65 then I tried PTE - 20 and managed to make 75 this year. Now I am trying to get partner english points. But they are keep decreasing invitations : ) I am sure many other people are also going through this same situation.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

lakskant said:


> They updated that all estimated points will go up by 5 points.
> 
> I hope that their assumptions are wrong


Hey,
Where did they post that? And what do you mean by "all points will go up by 5 points" ?

Do you the minimum cut off will be 90 as they are inviting people at 85 currently ?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Actually this uncertainty is costing people too much. Atleast if we know, 189 will not accept more than 100 from now on, then people will not invest on assessments etc. What what we can do nothing. Very frustrating.


It should be viewed and accepted as a risk to take. There is no guarantee given at any point when you submit an EOI or even your final PR application, the fact that people invest thousands of dollars or their life savings is irrelevant, and every applicant is aware of this before they start the process.

At the end of the day immigration is a privilege and not a service, which I think a lot of people here tend to forget. It can be frustrating, but it's what we signed up for...


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Hey,
> Where did they post that? And what do you mean by "all points will go up by 5 points" ?
> 
> Do you the minimum cut off will be 90 as they are inviting people at 85 currently ?


Seems like yes, all the points will go up, 10 for STEM, 10 for Single, 5 for competent English for the partner.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Experts

I did the ACS in December 2017. I am working in the same company with same designation. I have fresh experience letter dated 19th July 2019 from HR (giving me 8 years). 

In EOI, can I enter the end date of employment till 19th July 2019 (as I have the fresh letter till this date that I can provide in case of invitation) OR I have to do the ACS again with this fresh letter to claim experience after december 2017.

Appreciated your feedback


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Iscah is not accurate and never was (tried and tested over the last 1.5 years), I would recommend waiting for some more time to have clarity.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

The reduction in 189 invites was on cards since the govt announced it wanted migrants to settle in regional areas.

They wouldn't attain that goal unless they made 189 pathway overly competitive. 3 years ago 60 pts were enough for non-prorata occupations. Slowly DHA has kept increasing the threshold one way or the other.

Ti's only going to get harder in coming days. I wonder how many of the 489 holders are actually able to secure skilled employment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I did the ACS in December 2017. I am working in the same company with same designation. I have fresh experience letter dated 19th July 2019 from HR (giving me 8 years).
> 
> ...


How sure are you that you will get an invite by Dec 2019 ?

If not then you should get a fresh ACS done because anyways the ACS is going to expire and you will need a new one
If you are confident that you will get an final invite before your ACS expires, then no need to get a fresh ACS done
I am presuming that the RnR is identical to the reference letter you submitted in dec 2017 and July 2019

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

rocaj said:


> Seems like yes, all the points will go up, 10 for STEM, 10 for Single, 5 for competent English for the partner.


Let’s see how it goes. Hope DHA issues communication soon about how new points change will affect existing EOIs and how doe will change when points are increased.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

It would be great if DHA has a big round in October before new points system come in. Get some 80 pointers out. Otherwise, how will the new points affect current eois? Do they all reset to 16/11 if the points are increased? I am sure there will be many who will benefit from the new system. 

Its all in the dark atm.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> It would be great if DHA has a big round in October before new points system come in. Get some 80 pointers out. Otherwise, how will the new points affect current eois? Do they all reset to 16/11 if the points are increased? I am sure there will be many who will benefit from the new system.
> 
> Its all in the dark atm.


I've always been wondering the same. It's not fair for those who submitted EOI and started the waiting game earlier once the DOE is changed to 16/11 if applicable.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Let’s see how it goes. Hope DHA issues communication soon about how new points change will affect existing EOIs and how doe will change when points are increased.


I assume that as of Nov. 16th, the EOI system will be updated so people can claim extra points based on their marital status and their partner points. If people change their claimed points, the DOE will be updated accordingly. I doubt DHA will make it any more complicated than this.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Another FOI released. EOIs and points breakdown for Pro-rata occupations (As of 11 August )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Another FOI released. EOIs and points breakdown for Pro-rata occupations (As of 11 August )
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a long queue for 75, and 80 pointers.Even for 85 pointers, the queue has started to build up. So whats the case with 75? Will it ever move as per this?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

winterapril said:


> Its a long queue for 75, and 80 pointers.Even for 85 pointers, the queue has started to build up. So whats the case with 75? Will it ever move as per this?


I think queue for 90 pointers has started forming, which makes me believe anyone with 80 points after November will will not get invited even if they increase invites to 1000 for 3-4 months.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think queue for 90 pointers has started forming, which makes me believe anyone with 80 points after November will will not get invited even if they increase invites to 1000 for 3-4 months.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I remember there was a time when 75 pointers got the invite next round itself (next day even, if that day was 10th of the month). That time was not too long ago (i remember Feb of this year)


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Things might turn around in the coming months.
Who knows what the DHA has up their sleeve? Only certainty is uncertainty .


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Did they also released FOI for non pro rata ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think queue for 90 pointers has started forming, which makes me believe anyone with 80 points after November will will not get invited even if they increase invites to 1000 for 3-4 months.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk




Based on the huge backlogs for 2613**, anyone with even 90 points will face hard time to get invite after November.

As of now, more than 700 EOIs lodged with 80/85 points. After November, Most of them will get 90/95. So the cut-off point will be 90. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Hey,
> Where did they post that? And what do you mean by "all points will go up by 5 points" ?
> 
> Do you the minimum cut off will be 90 as they are inviting people at 85 currently ?


This is from their website https://www.iscah.com/september-2019-estimates-may-get-189-invitation/

(Note these estimates do not yet factor in extra Partner points from 16/11/2019. In general all invite marks will rise by 5 points then)


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Had I been 2 hours late in lodging the EoI ,I would have been active on this forum ! 65 points was enough to get an invite in 2017, now even 85 is not enough. The 189 program for all practicalities has been shutdown. they probably have 18k applicants (including dependents) waiting for the visa grant for this program year . Starting November or December they may start inviting ~1000 per month keeping 18k annual quota in mind.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Had I been 2 hours late in lodging the EoI ,I would have been active on this forum ! 65 points was enough to get an invite in 2017, now even 85 is not enough. The 189 program for all practicalities has been shutdown. they probably have 18k applicants (including dependents) waiting for the visa grant for this program year . Starting November or December they may start inviting ~1000 per month keeping 18k annual quota in mind.


2 years ago, 3 days delay in submitting EOI (just becoz I wanted to do it on weekend) costed me 10 months delay in receiving invitation.

In the meantime, I lost my job as my 485 visa ran out. had to move out of Aus and had to just wait (and prepare for NAATI).

Thankfully the grant came in 2 and half months, after invitation (applied the very next day), and my previous employer rehired me on my return.

And I thought that was grim, now it's even grimmer. And now my sister has to go through this process.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

NB said:


> How sure are you that you will get an invite by Dec 2019 ?
> 
> If not then you should get a fresh ACS done because anyways the ACS is going to expire and you will need a new one
> If you are confident that you will get an final invite before your ACS expires, then no need to get a fresh ACS done
> ...


@NB thanks for your reply. So in case I am not going for fresh ACS before december then what should I put the employment end date in EOI. I mean July 2019 is fine? I have the identical letter with July 2019 date.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

winterapril said:


> Its a long queue for 75, and 80 pointers.Even for 85 pointers, the queue has started to build up. So whats the case with 75? Will it ever move as per this?


For 261313, I have 75 points, approx 3500 people are ahead of me as I created my EOI on Aug 31. The quota for this year for 261313 is around 8000+, isn't there a chance for 75 pointers this year then? I am not taking into account November 16th spouse points changes as it will affect most people anyway. Even if we take it into account, say 4000 people will be ahead of me after 16, November 2019.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

montylee said:


> For 261313, I have 75 points, approx 3500 people are ahead of me as I created my EOI on Aug 31. The quota for this year for 261313 is around 8000+, isn't there a chance for 75 pointers this year then? I am not taking into account November 16th spouse points changes as it will affect most people anyway. Even if we take it into account, say 4000 people will be ahead of me after 16, November 2019.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


8000 is just a ceiling, not a target. I think last financial year (2017-18) they invited 3500 in total for 2613XX


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> 8000 is just a ceiling, not a target. I think last financial year (2017-18) they invited 3500 in total for 2613XX


Yes I know it's a ceiling but I read that they invited not 3500 but > 5000 last year

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Had I been 2 hours late in lodging the EoI ,I would have been active on this forum ! 65 points was enough to get an invite in 2017, now even 85 is not enough. The 189 program for all practicalities has been shutdown. they probably have 18k applicants (including dependents) waiting for the visa grant for this program year . Starting November or December they may start inviting ~1000 per month keeping 18k annual quota in mind.


Got my invite with 65 points on March 2017 for 261313... Had I submitted my EOI only a few weeks later, I'd now be with no hope of PR. Crazy how quickly the required points have gone up, but that's the logical consequence when Home Affair slashes the number of invites for 189... 

For politicians it's a total win though: they can 1) proudly demonstrate lower immigration figures (all while conveniently ignoring the booming number of bridging visas and the inflating backlogs) and 2) happily claim that now the skill requirements are so tough that only the best of the best make it to Australia. We thought the number of invitations would increase after the last elections, but it doesn't seem to be the case...


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Thought that I should share this:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190800213-document-released.PDF
Number of EOIs on the system till 31/07/2019
So even they keep inviting 1000 for each month after November 2019, I'm standing at 75p for non pro data would never be invited within this fy 
Anyone with 80p might stand a better chance.
So guys within this period if someone can jump 5p, 10p then they would leave all behind regardless of DOE.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Thought that I should share this:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190800213-document-released.PDF
> Number of EOIs on the system till 31/07/2019
> So even they keep inviting 1000 for each month after November 2019, I'm standing at 75p for non pro data would never be invited within this fy
> ...


Yes. It is indeed gloomy for 75 and even for current 80 pointers who are not singles.

But if they restrict the 189 visa. It will stay that way for few years to encourage the regional visas. 

The increase of 189 visa all depends on whether they want more people in the cities. I don't see that they will increase it soon.

Now only option is to take regional visa or increase points.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

lakskant said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Thought that I should share this:
> ...


What would one do with regional visas ? It does not help the govt or those who would want to immigrate. It's a lose lose proposition for both sides.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

If we can lodge a FOI to get the number of Married/Single/Skilled Partner EOIs statistics by points breakdown, it will be very helpful to predict the invites after November. 

Currently No one knows what will be the impact after Nov. We have very less data about No. of single applicants in the system. 

Are there many single applicants currently holding 80/85? Or most of them are married?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Thought that I should share this:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190800213-document-released.PDF
> Number of EOIs on the system till 31/07/2019
> So even they keep inviting 1000 for each month after November 2019, I'm standing at 75p for non pro data would never be invited within this fy
> ...


Do you know if there is a more recent version of this table?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Rahul_AUS said:


> If we can lodge a FOI to get the number of Married/Single/Skilled Partner EOIs statistics by points breakdown, it will be very helpful to predict the invites after November.
> 
> Currently No one knows what will be the impact after Nov. We have very less data about No. of single applicants in the system.
> 
> ...


You can assume most of them are married and have skilled spouse. As reaching 80 points is quite difficult without a skilled spouse. 
Single people with 80 points will be those who studied STEM from Australia and are working there. They will get extra points anyway.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Iscah released information before stating that 1/3 of applicants are single and 6% have skilled partners so 60% have unskilled partners in that case


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> You can assume most of them are married and have skilled spouse. As reaching 80 points is quite difficult without a skilled spouse.
> Single people with 80 points will be those who studied STEM from Australia and are working there. They will get extra points anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk




If most of the applicants with 80 points already have skilled partners, their points will be increased by 5 only. So they all will be at 85 points after Nov. 

All the singles on 75 points will gain 85 points after Nov. 

So we can assume more than 1000 EOIs will be at 85 points after November (i.e. for 2613**). 

Ranking criteria will be the deciding factor for these huge backlogs at 85 points after Nov.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Rahul_AUS said:


> If most of the applicants with 80 points already have skilled partners, their points will be increased by 5 only. So they all will be at 85 points after Nov.
> 
> All the singles on 75 points will gain 85 points after Nov.
> 
> ...


I agree, and that is why I think it will never come below 85 even if number of invites increase to 1000 a month.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

What are the chances of non pro rata at 90 after November changes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Rahul_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > If most of the applicants with 80 points already have skilled partners, their points will be increased by 5 only. So they all will be at 85 points after Nov.
> ...


Why is everyone assuming most people have skilled partners ? 
The stats here would suggest the complete opposite
https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> Why is everyone assuming most people have skilled partners ?
> The stats here would suggest the complete opposite
> https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/




Not most people have skilled partners. People currently holding 80/85 points most probably have skilled partners. 

Iscah partner percentage prediction could be based on the total EOIs on the system.

If you consider total EOIs in the system, as iscah predicted it would be around 60% applicants have unskilled partner.

But if you consider the people with high points (80/85) Most of them already have skilled partners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suvinganjoo (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi ppl,

I started working in 2010 and ACS report have mentioned that my experience after Jan 2013 would be is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. So while filing my EOI what should I put in my Employment? From Jan 2010 or Jan 2013?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

suvinganjoo said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> I started working in 2010 and ACS report have mentioned that my experience after Jan 2013 would be is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. So while filing my EOI what should I put in my Employment? From Jan 2010 or Jan 2013?


Non relevant until Jan 2013. 

February 2013 - relevant 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s see how it goes. Hope DHA issues communication soon about how new points change will affect existing EOIs and how doe will change when points are increased.
> ...


How would it be fair for someone who has lodged eoi now as compared to someone who will lodge in October or November? 
If the doe will change for all existing eois and will be set to 16/11 when new changes come in, its gonna create a bigger issue, isn’t it?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Rizwan.Qamar said:
> 
> 
> > I think queue for 90 pointers has started forming, which makes me believe anyone with 80 points after November will will not get invited even if they increase invites to 1000 for 3-4 months.
> ...


There is no way to confirm this. Most current 80/85 pointers could already have their partner points. If so, they might only be able to increase 5 points with unskilled partner.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> There is no way to confirm this. Most current 80/85 pointers could already have their partner points. If so, they might only be able to increase 5 points with unskilled partner.


Yeah, I sort of agree. It's hard to actually get 80/85 points without skilled partner (not saying it's impossible, because I have them without skilled partner but it's just harder). I think 85 is going to be new 80, but I guess we will see in November.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> How would it be fair for someone who has lodged eoi now as compared to someone who will lodge in October or November?
> If the doe will change for all existing eois and will be set to 16/11 when new changes come in, its gonna create a bigger issue, isn’t it?


Yeah I'm curious about it too. It would be not fair for people that would have to change their partner details in November. There is no way to tick a box that partner is Australian (you just have to tick that a partner will not accompany you in your application) or if they have an English certificate. I think singles and people that have skilled partners have these details in their application, but the rest doesn't.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

sammaleki said:


> Do you know if there is a more recent version of this table?


You can find yourself what DHA released here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no way to confirm this. Most current 80/85 pointers could already have their partner points. If so, they might only be able to increase 5 points with unskilled partner.
> ...


As per iscah, 1/3 people are single and about 6% have skilled partners already. That means about 60% have unskilled partners and the only way for them to get more points is if they get their partner’s skills assessed. If the numbers are true, singles will jump the queue right away.

What is your situation? How long have you been waiting at 80 and what occupation?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> As per iscah, 1/3 people are single and about 6% have skilled partners already. That means about 60% have unskilled partners and the only way for them to get more points is if they get their partner’s skills assessed. If the numbers are true, singles will jump the queue right away.
> 
> What is your situation? How long have you been waiting at 80 and what occupation?


Some of these 60% of people have partner that is an Australian or has a PR meaning they will get extra 10 points as well.

I've submitted my application in July 2019. I am waiting for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) currently living and working in Sydney,NSW (I have my EOI for 189 and 190). My partner is an Aussie, so I guess I will jump to 90 in November.

I have 80+5 points for English - 20, age - 30, Australian degree - 20, studying in regional - 5 and work exp - 5.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > How would it be fair for someone who has lodged eoi now as compared to someone who will lodge in October or November?
> ...


Our current eoi already has our martial status so I guess the points will be added automatically. 
The big question is - what happens to the doe. Does it remain the same or changes.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Our current eoi already has our martial status so I guess the points will be added automatically.
> The big question is - what happens to the doe. Does it remain the same or changes.


No one knows. I do have my relationship status as well, but because it's with an Australian the only option to tick was that my partner will not accompany me in this application (which technically doesn't mean that he is an Aussie).


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

DOE will reset to the new date, well let's say the worst position.
So let's assume if they invite 1000 per round after November (starting from September), anyone with 85p will highly have chance to get an invite within this FY. 85 will be the new standard just like 75 is the secured point in 2018-2019
Based on my experience there are some guys with fake relationship in the EOI, so we may need to deduct these out of the number of invitations cause they will get rid of the fake relationship and apply as singles.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Our current eoi already has our martial status so I guess the points will be added automatically.
> ...


So it implies that eoi has to be updated manually. 
It would be great If DHA issues comms soon in regards to this. Or let’s hope they have a big round in October.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> If we can lodge a FOI to get the number of Married/Single/Skilled Partner EOIs statistics by points breakdown, it will be very helpful to predict the invites after November.
> 
> Currently No one knows what will be the impact after Nov. We have very less data about No. of single applicants in the system.
> 
> ...


Yes, 189 ICT Security Specialist. Still waiting

ANZSCO: 262112
EOI Date: 15/07/19
Points: 80 - 189/85-190 Victoria
Breakdown:
Age:25
PTE: 20
Experience: 5
NAATI: 5
Education: 20
PY: 5

Fairly straight forward to achieve if you tick all the boxes. Cant believe I am still waiting. Even though I am single and have 485 valid up until May 2020. Would like to secure my 189 asap.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vish0299 said:


> Yes, 189 ICT Security Specialist. Still waiting
> 
> ANZSCO: 262112
> EOI Date: 15/07/19
> ...


All members need to edit their signature and show their marital status also

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> So it implies that eoi has to be updated manually.
> It would be great If DHA issues comms soon in regards to this. Or let’s hope they have a big round in October.


I'm low-key hoping that they will just ask you to tick a new box, but the DOE will stay the same . Because otherwise everybody's new date would be 16/11. That would be sort of a hassle I guess.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

veshi said:


> I'm low-key hoping that they will just ask you to tick a new box, but the DOE will stay the same . Because otherwise everybody's new date would be 16/11. That would be sort of a hassle I guess.


Thats what i am hoping for as well. Imagine someone who is waiting since June on 80 and someone who only lodged in October. If the DOE does remains the same, then we still have a slim chance in December. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

It's highly unlikely that the the DOE will change. The points changes have been initiated by DHA, not the applicants. But we'll wait and see. DHA is the epitome of unpredictability.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> Why is everyone assuming most people have skilled partners ?
> The stats here would suggest the complete opposite
> https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/


Interesting analysis. I had no clue the amount of actually skilled partners was so low, this will dramatically balance the odds for everyone by removing the added bonus of claiming more points simply for having a partner.



> _In short what DHA are saying is that if you have a partner on your application they are potentially taking away an invitation that could have gone to another single highly skilled applicant. So your partner had better have skills or at least good english language ability. I am not saying this is fair, but it is the clear message DHA are giving here_


I agree the message from DHA is pretty clear, and I think it's pretty fair too! :thumb:


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey All,

Currently I have 5 points from my spouse. My spouse has cleared PTE at competent level and has ACS done in same occupation code as compared to me. So how much more spouse points will I get after November?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

manali.phadke said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have 5 points from my spouse. My spouse has cleared PTE at competent level and has ACS done in same occupation code as compared to me. So how much more spouse points will I get after November?


5 more.


Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I am in confusion. My wife is preparing for IELTS exam to give me 5 extra points for her competent English. I am preparing for PTE-A exam which is just OK. But if my wife takes IELTS Academic, will it be acceptable by the immigration department for my PR. I would really appreciate your response. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am in confusion. My wife is preparing for IELTS exam to give me 5 extra points for her competent English. I am preparing for PTE-A exam which is just OK. But if my wife takes IELTS Academic, will it be acceptable by the immigration department for my PR. I would really appreciate your response. Thanks


Any particular reason she wants to give IELTS academic ?

Cheers


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I am in confusion. My wife is preparing for IELTS exam to give me 5 extra points for her competent English. I am preparing for PTE-A exam which is just OK. But if my wife takes IELTS Academic, will it be acceptable by the immigration department for my PR. I would really appreciate your response. Thanks


They are both accepted (at least that's what I was told by a person that works for Immi Dept when I called once), but the general is easier. Why would she want to try for an Academic?


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

NB said:


> Any particular reason she wants to give IELTS academic ?
> 
> Cheers


She wants to give General training but I think with academic in reading section, she will require only 23 correct answers while in General ( reading), she require 28 to gain 6 Band in the reading. No special reason other than this.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> She wants to give General training but I think with academic in reading section, she will require only 23 correct answers while in General ( reading), she require 28 to gain 6 Band in the reading. No special reason other than this.


Academic reading is harder than general. It is way easier to score 28 in general than 23 in academic (and I took both exams General and Academic, so I can tell you it is easier).


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

veshi said:


> Academic reading is harder than general. It is way easier to score 28 in general than 23 in academic (and I took both exams General and Academic, so I can tell you it is easier).


Thank you Veshi, Then I shall ask her to proceed for IELTS general. She is good in English but she never study Science in higher education so it will be difficult for her to appear in IELTS Academic. Thanks for the guidance bro.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> @NB thanks for your reply. So in case I am not going for fresh ACS before december then what should I put the employment end date in EOI. I mean July 2019 is fine? I have the identical letter with July 2019 date.


I just to check again. For now, can I put the end of employment date July 2019 (In case I get the invitation before December)


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> Thank you Veshi, Then I shall ask her to proceed for IELTS general. She is good in English but she never study Science in higher education so it will be difficult for her to appear in IELTS Academic. Thanks for the guidance bro.


No problem if you have more questions about exams let me know. I would recommend watching E2 IELTS videos on youtube (I used this guy's speaking method and got 8.5 he has nice videos) and reading ieltsliz blog.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> I just to check again. For now, can I put the end of employment date July 2019 (In case I get the invitation before December)


That’s correct
Start a new entry in the EOI from the next day and mark that as NON RELEVANT

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

When is the deadline for EOI submission in order to be considered for the October invitation round?



I'm kind of new to this. Now I'm still waiting for skill assessment results.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

What is the deadline for EOI submission in order to be considered for the October round?

I'm kind of new to this.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

denominator said:


> What is the deadline for EOI submission in order to be considered for the October round?
> 
> I'm kind of new to this.


10/10 I think. It's usually 1 day before the the people are chosen, which usually happens on 11 of every month


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

denominator said:


> What is the deadline for EOI submission in order to be considered for the October round?
> 
> I'm kind of new to this.


As far as I'm aware there are no deadlines, the EOI will be included in the round as long as it is submitted before.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

veshi said:


> 10/10 I think. It's usually 1 day before the the people are chosen, which usually happens on 11 of every month


Awesome.


----------



## YashPlanB (Mar 30, 2018)

Are there any good online resource for PTE/IELTS preparation or route me to the correct forum to discuss about PTE/IELTS?


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

YashPlanB said:


> Are there any good online resource for PTE/IELTS preparation or route me to the correct forum to discuss about PTE/IELTS?


E2 IELTS/E2 PTE or ieltsliz have good information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YashPlanB said:


> Are there any good online resource for PTE/IELTS preparation or route me to the correct forum to discuss about PTE/IELTS?


There is a very active PTEA specific thread on this forum itself
It’s a gold mine of information and links

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2779.html#post14952786

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

So I contacted ISCAH today to get an idea about new points system being implemented in November and how it will affect current EOIs in the system. This was their response:

"We have asked DHA that question 4 times. They are still working out how they will do that but advised it will be a "fair" system."

I can sense a bit of frustration on their end which is justified. Nobody knows what or how It's gonna happen. Lets hope for the best !


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is the new points are applicable for only regional visas (491,494 etc.), not for 189/190?

Do you have any information around this with reference to any governmental portals/ notices?

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text

This is legislation seems only about the regional visa.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Is the new points are applicable for only regional visas (491,494 etc.), not for 189/190?
> 
> Do you have any information around this with reference to any governmental portals/ notices?
> 
> ...


This is a direct quote from that link stating it affects 189/190 visas.

"The amendments made by Schedule 1 in relation to changes to the Schedule 6D Points Test will apply to both new applicants who apply for the Subclass 491 visa a well as applicants for a Subclass 189, 190 and 489 who are yet to be assessed under the Points Test. "


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Is the new points are applicable for only regional visas (491,494 etc.), not for 189/190?
> 
> Do you have any information around this with reference to any governmental portals/ notices?
> 
> ...


The new points system will be applicable for all visas including 189/190 from 16/nov

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> The new points system will be applicable for all visas including 189/190 from 16/nov
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


 Thank you.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

BondiRad said:


> This is a direct quote from that link stating it affects 189/190 visas.
> 
> "The amendments made by Schedule 1 in relation to changes to the Schedule 6D Points Test will apply to both new applicants who apply for the Subclass 491 visa a well as applicants for a Subclass 189, 190 and 489 who are yet to be assessed under the Points Test. "


"Who are yet to be assessed" does it means that people who already submitted will not be a part of this changes?

These terms are really confusing, e.g. new applicants, yet to be assessed etc.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

perception30 said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > This is a direct quote from that link stating it affects 189/190 visas.
> ...


I gather it means it applies to the new visa and the old visas but won't affect those who have already been invited...yes the legal jargon can be tough to decipher

I think it's better to read the whole thing rather than quotes out of context


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Start a new entry in the EOI from the next day and mark that as NON RELEVANT
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. But just to make sure I got it correctly, So I need to do below:

1- Till 19th July 2019 (I have fresh letter for this date) - RELEVANT
2- 20th July - To date - NON relevant 

Appreciate your reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Thank you. But just to make sure I got it correctly, So I need to do below:
> 
> 1- Till 19th July 2019 (I have fresh letter for this date) - RELEVANT
> 2- 20th July - To date - NON relevant
> ...


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> "Who are yet to be assessed" does it means that people who already submitted will not be a part of this changes?
> 
> These terms are really confusing, e.g. new applicants, yet to be assessed etc.


Points changes matter only to those who are not invited 
Once you are invited, the points get frozen on the moment you got the invite
There is nothing to be confused about

Cheers


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder if most of the current 80/85 pointers have skilled partners, will they only gain an extra 5 points? Okay so what about people that are single and are at 80 points? Does that mean they will benefit the most?

for example now for 261313 invites are given for 85/90 pointers, if someone is single and is at 80 points from november that person will be at 90. So will they have a chance? And if so, for how long do will they have to wait?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Wafz said:


> I wonder if most of the current 80/85 pointers have skilled partners, will they only gain an extra 5 points? Okay so what about people that are single and are at 80 points? Does that mean they will benefit the most?
> 
> for example now for 261313 invites are given for 85/90 pointers, if someone is single and is at 80 points from november that person will be at 90. So will they have a chance? And if so, for how long do will they have to wait?



Don't forget that there are hundreds of single applicants and they will get additional 10 points at the same time. For instance, it is now 85 points but then after Nov 2019, it will be 95 points minimum to secure the invitation unless the number of invitations will be increased from 100 to 1000.

As a result, baseline point will get higher than now and single applicants will have more chance to get invitations in the future unless both couple have high English points and skilled assessment.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Don't forget that there are hundreds of single applicants and they will get additional 10 points at the same time. For instance, it is now 85 points but then after Nov 2019, it will be 95 points minimum to secure the invitation unless the number of invitations will be increased from 100 to 1000.
> 
> As a result, baseline point will get higher than now and single applicants will have more chance to get invitations in the future unless both couple have high English points and skilled assessment.


How do you know the ceiling will go upto 95?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Wafz said:


> How do you know the ceiling will go upto 95?


Please refer to the condition that I put.

If the number of invitations will still stick on 100, the base point will definitely shoot up. This trend has started since 2017. I have been watching the trend closely since 2015 when I started preparing to emigrate from Singapore to Australia.

If you look at the previous rounds, only 85/90 pointers can get the invitation. Then follow by 80 pointers with the earliest EOI date which move 1 or 2 days only. It will go back to square again in subsequent rounds where the second tier (80) move another 1 or 2 days.

The reason behind is that there are many second tier (80) pointers in the pool. Among of them, single applicants can be 50% who will get additional 10 points together after Nov 2019. So, EOI's DOE can only judge the game.


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Please refer to the condition that I put.
> 
> If the number of invitations will still stick on 100, the base point will definitely shoot up. This trend has started since 2017. I have been watching the trend closely since 2015 when I started preparing to emigrate from Singapore to Australia.
> 
> ...


I know points will shoot up, but how do you know it's by 10? not many single people are at 85, usually people get to 85 or 90 if they have skilled partners and even then, people with skilled partners will get 5 extra points?


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Where to find how many 189, 190 and 491 invitations are to issued for this financial year..


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Wafz said:


> I know points will shoot up, but how do you know it's by 10? not many single people are at 85, usually people get to 85 or 90 if they have skilled partners and even then, people with skilled partners will get 5 extra points?


When I was in Offshore, I also thought the same way. However, don't underestimate Onshore applicants who is holding work (457) visa. As I am working in Big4, I have seen there are many people who have Ausie Exp (5 points) and NAATI (5 points). 

Another problem is PTE. Nowadays, almost all applicants have 20 points in PTE (All 90). This is also another root cause of flooding high pointers in the pool.

As other people said, it has become a waiting game these days.

I know it is bitter but it is the truth.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

VIVI-L said:


> Where to find how many 189, 190 and 491 invitations are to issued for this financial year..



There you go for 2019~2020. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Let's assume the proportions of single/married/skilled partner/competent English published by ISCAH are correct. https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/

Basically there will be 40% with no change of points, 26% increased by 5 and 34% increased by 10. Assume these proportions remain the same across different pointers.

If in certain occupation category the points layout is roughly 
85+ 100
80 1000
75 1500
70 1500
65 2000

Than after Nov 16th the layout will become
85+ 1210 (510 from old single 75; 340 from old single 80; 260 from old 80 competent English or skilled partner; 100 from the old 85+)
80 1300
75 1670
70 1120
65 800

Therefore the biggest change will occur in the new 85+ group. 

So, if the immi department still stick to only 100 per month, it will be no point in introducing the new point table because only the old 85+ and new 95+ will get invited, which accounts for very few ppl (6%).

If the invite number increase between 100-1000, please note that the total single number in new 85+ is actually 884, skilled partner will be only 66 and competent English 220. Therefore the old 85 non skill partner (40) would be the least hopeful to get invitation in the first month, but they still can get it after a few months when the effect of DOE kicks in. But for the new 80s, the prospect will be a bit dimmer.

If the invite number is between 1000-2000, the new 80+ will be safe to be invited.

It is not that complicated. Everyone can calculate using their assumed proportion.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Let's assume the proportions of single/married/skilled partner/competent English published by ISCAH are correct. https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/
> 
> Basically there will be 40% with no change of points, 26% increased by 5 and 34% increased by 10. Assume these proportions remain the same across different pointers.
> 
> ...


I think yours is a logical. So the best if assuming they invite 1000 next round is getting 85 for non-pro data and 90,95 for pro data. They will hopefully get a shot after couple rounds.
Best is to try to increase your point to this much from now to November, as you with high point will leave everyone behind regardless how long they are in the queue


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I think yours is a logical. So the best if assuming they invite 1000 next round is getting 85 for non-pro data and 90,95 for pro data. They will hopefully get a shot after couple rounds.
> Best is to try to increase your point to this much from now to November, as you with high point will leave everyone behind regardless how long they are in the queue


It is really not that complicated. and realistically there are not many EOI with skilled partner anyway (ISCAH assumes 6% only). Also the proportion of singles on higher pointers should be a lot less (< 30%). For singles, it is not a complete victory because it still depends on the number of invites sent out each month. I doubt the invite number would be more than 1000 after December.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> It is really not that complicated. and realistically there are not many EOI with skilled partner anyway (ISCAH assumes 6% only). Also the proportion of singles on higher pointers should be a lot less (< 30%). For singles, it is not a complete victory because it still depends on the number of invites sent out each month. I doubt the invite number would be more than 1000 after December.


Hi Jenny

For NAATI exam, could you please recommend some study resources/online courses? Also is it easy to pass in first attempt?


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi everybody,
I'm a single applicant currently with 70 points. Can't wait for the Dec. round!
I'm ok with regional visas too. I hope I can submit my EOI for SA and get invited soon!
BTW, is anybody aware of any forums for Iranian applicants? Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> For NAATI exam, could you please recommend some study resources/online courses? Also is it easy to pass in first attempt?


Hi kashifrana84,

I could not recommend any study resources for you because I myself did Mandarin-English NATTI and I simply purchased material online for the interpretation level 3 which is not technically CCL but supposedly similar.

Please find the following thread for more info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/aus...aati-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/aus...ification.html

Cheers,


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

sawtinnmaung said:


> When I was in Offshore, I also thought the same way. However, don't underestimate Onshore applicants who is holding work (457) visa. As I am working in Big4, I have seen there are many people who have Ausie Exp (5 points) and NAATI (5 points).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the Big4 bit, are you a management consultant or in tax / audit?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Guys my spouse has a skill on STSOL while mine is MLTSSL 
We filed for her fast track skill assessment yesterday. Is there any clarity if I will get 10 points (if she gets positively assessed and also clearance PTE) or is it that both skills need to be on MLTSSL?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Guys my spouse has a skill on STSOL while mine is MLTSSL
> We filed for her fast track skill assessment yesterday. Is there any clarity if I will get 10 points (if she gets positively assessed and also clearance PTE) or is it that both skills need to be on MLTSSL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You can claim 10 points in 190 after November 
In 189 you can claim for 5 points for English after November 
You cannot claim 10 points under 189

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Guys my spouse has a skill on STSOL while mine is MLTSSL
> We filed for her fast track skill assessment yesterday. Is there any clarity if I will get 10 points (if she gets positively assessed and also clearance PTE) or is it that both skills need to be on MLTSSL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You may wait till March next year if your spouse skill might fall into the new list
But well no points for 189 if you are in different list
190 maybe just check with the state
Best to increase to 85 for non pro or 90,95 for pro after November change. Otherwise just forget 189. It is only for the case when they might invite 1000 each round after the November but who knows if they still invite 100 after that? Then single or couple don't matter any more coz most of us can not reach 100


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks NB and Thuong

I am majorly focused on getting 190 NSW and hopefully this will make the cut! 

189 seems to be a uphill task now, I will need NAATI to reach 85 and that's really over investing if I can get NSW 

Major problem is the 489 invite decision for SA, have to file the visa and spend AUD8k before 30 October if NSW doesn't come my way till then. If it comes after that, then another AUD8k on 190. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Thanks NB and Thuong
> 
> I am majorly focused on getting 190 NSW and hopefully this will make the cut!
> 
> ...


Before November you will only get 5 points for skilled spouse under 190

Cheers


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Thanks NB and Thuong
> 
> I am majorly focused on getting 190 NSW and hopefully this will make the cut!
> 
> ...


You already have a good back up plan for 489 SA. It is a good state without high pace of modern living.
I am waiting for NSW too but it is total of luck for 190 or something that I don't know. I crossed check every aspect for 190 (points, skilled partner, superior english, local experience) except I'm not living there atm(VIC). So 190 nsw calls up then more $10ks might be spent on re-location lol. The race is more and more expensive now.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> You already have a good back up plan for 489 SA. It is a good state without high pace of modern living.
> 
> I am waiting for NSW too but it is total of luck for 190 or something that I don't know. I crossed check every aspect for 190 (points, skilled partner, superior english, local experience) except I'm not living there atm(VIC). So 190 nsw calls up then more $10ks might be spent on re-location lol. The race is more and more expensive now.


Yes that's a good point but personally I'll prefer a Sydney life (that's what it is today, preferences change later  than Adelaide. 

Also chances of getting a job / transfer to Adelaide are 1/10th compared to Sydney. So 190 will make me come to Australia for sure, for 489 it's still not final if I would make the move 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

If they are going to completely change the points system, then sending 100 invites post change will actually have no affect on current situation. All hopes are on increasing the invitation number to make all these changes worthwhile.


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

When are September round results officially declared on skill-select site? I can still see August round results on their site here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manali.phadke said:


> When are September round results officially declared on skill-select site? I can still see August round results on their site here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


They will do as per their own sweet will
But as t was a small round it should probably be released before the end of the month

Cheers


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

ok thanks.


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Currently, I am having 75 points (including skilled partner and proficient English) for 189 and 80 for 190. My DOE is on 9th July. From 16th November it would be 80 for 189.

I am in a hectic situation, where points for my age will be reduced from 30 to 25 points in the Feb'20 and moreover, ACS is also going to expire in Mar'20. I have only hope in the rounds of November, December and January. If I didn't get invite within those rounds, my points will be reduced to 75 from Feb'20. If this happens, do I have to renew my ACS by submitting all the relevant documents once again to be in the queue? If so, what is the procedure?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prabu.23287 said:


> Currently, I am having 75 points (including skilled partner and proficient English) for 189 and 80 for 190. My DOE is on 9th July. From 16th November it would be 80 for 189.
> 
> I am in a hectic situation, where points for my age will be reduced from 30 to 25 points in the Feb'20 and moreover, ACS is also going to expire in Mar'20. I have only hope in the rounds of November, December and January. If I didn't get invite within those rounds, my points will be reduced to 75 from Feb'20. If this happens, do I have to renew my ACS by submitting all the relevant documents once again to be in the queue? If so, what is the procedure?


You need to have a valid ACS assessment on the day of the invite
So you should plan to apply about 4-5 weeks before the assessment expires to maintain continuity

Cheers


----------



## prabu.23287 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks NB. So, I have to apply in Feb as it expires on Mar. What is the procedure to renew ACS? Do I have to resubmit all the documents as I done before?


----------



## hassan_ur2 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi guys

According to the files from freedom of information, there are more than 700 people with 75 points in 2335 (until 31 July). My doe is 3 July. I think this means no invite for me this year. Am I right?


----------



## FkHxje (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

Current my husband has 70 points for 189 having skills assessment for University Lecturer. If I get myself a skills assessment for ICT Business Analyst and have a competent english skill , will these add to his points?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

FkHxje said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Current my husband has 70 points for 189 having skills assessment for University Lecturer. If I get myself a skills assessment for ICT Business Analyst and have a competent english skill , will these add to his points?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


If you can get a positive skills assessment under Anzsco code 261111 and have competent English, your spouse can claim 5 points right now and 10 points from 16 nov


Cheers


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,
I have a question regarding STEM points. Should the STEM education have been done in Australia to claim these points from November?
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## deepan (Apr 4, 2018)

rocaj said:


> Seems like yes, all the points will go up, 10 for STEM, 10 for Single, 5 for competent English for the partner.


how are STEM points get awarded


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Hi,
> I have a question regarding STEM points. Should the STEM education have been done in Australia to claim these points from November?
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Yes


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

deepan said:


> how are STEM points get awarded


Min 2 years Australian degree in STEM Masters or PhD in research.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Official September results are out. As expected 100 invites for 189 and again 100 for 489.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Official September results are out. As expected 100 invites for 189 and again 100 for 489.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Looks like we all have wait for Nov (Dec)

Oof

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Official September results are out. As expected 100 invites for 189 and again 100 for 489.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Points are higher than last month too
Could this be the first 100 pointer ?


----------



## liy90424 (Sep 26, 2019)

Anyone in 261313 with 85 pt are waiting? I submitted at 24th sep.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> Points are higher than last month too
> Could this be the first 100 pointer ?


How does one even reach 100 points? 

I find it insane! I got invited with 65 points in 2017 - that's with superior English, maximum age for point, a recognised PhD degree and 3 years relevant work experience (although not counted because abroad).

I could have earned more points with more work experience, maybe get another degree in Australia (no thanks after a PhD lol) and work in regional areas, have a partner, but I feel like by the time I would have done this I would have already lost points for my age anyway... And if I did have 10 years work experience I probably wouldn't have had time to complete my doctorate in the first place since it took me a good 5 years full-time... :der:

I feel like we're seeing these super hero applicants who somehow managed to rank up 20 years work experience all while graduating a doctorate, study in regional Australia and obtained a recognised community language qualification before they reached 33yo lol - unless we're also seeing an increase in fake diplomas/experience etc?


----------



## Av2019 (Jul 9, 2019)

Yes...we submitted on sep 6th for 261313 with 85 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> How does one even reach 100 points?
> 
> I find it insane! I got invited with 65 points in 2017 - that's with superior English, maximum age for point, a recognised PhD degree and 3 years relevant work experience (although not counted because abroad).
> 
> ...


Such applicants can only be termed as robots whose sole aim is to get Australian PR points 

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

NB said:


> Such applicants can only be termed as robots whose sole aim is to get Australian PR points
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Is 100 maximum possible score? 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Such applicants can only be termed as robots whose sole aim is to get Australian PR points
> ...


One applicant just got invited with 100 points


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> > How does one even reach 100 points?
> ...


This is exactly true, by making it so competitive the government is going to lose out on quality immigration and just collect immigrants who are good at gaining points with maybe no other desirable social qualities to contribute to Australia


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Points are higher than last month too
> ...


I'm on 75 now with super English and partner points, will be 80 in November and 85 in April 2020 with 1yr of Oz experience, 
I was considering improving my French to pass the NAATI for 5 more points which would be 90 but then that's me tapped out (and probably won't do NAATI because I'd like to actually enjoy my summer here and not be a robot as NB put it)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Is 100 maximum possible score?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


189 applicants who complete a PhD in Australia can get 100 or very close, e.g.

Age - 30

English - 20

Work Experience Australia (3-5 years) - 10

PhD - 20

Australian Study Requirement - 5

NAATI - 5

Partner points - 5

If the PhD was in a STEM area +5, if in regional +5, if they have 3-5 years of offshore experience and qualifications that is relevant +5. 

Often such candidates go for 190 though cause of the streamlined process in many states/territories for PhD graduates from that state/territory.


----------



## davidthia (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi 

I am new here and looking to get more info about migration to Australia so will start reading relevant thread to get some idea and post questions along the way.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidthia said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new here and looking to get more info about migration to Australia so will start reading relevant thread to get some idea and post questions along the way.
> 
> ...


Welcome Dave - this is a good place to start:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Lots of YouTube videos running through each process too, and threads exist on this forum for nearly every stage.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

*Awkward minimum points*

This is a bit awkward for a lot of people to understand if immigration is putting out the correct information. 

For instance, if as per the freedom of information page there were no persons above 90 points for industrial, Mech and Prod eng.

How come 9 people were invited with 95 points based on occupation ceiling of the previous month. Until last month only 58 people in this category were invited and after September round it went upto 67. Which means, there were 9 people with 95 points in this skill and in SC189..

:brick::der:


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

The total points of the point table is surprisingly 135. For offshore applicants never been to Aus, the max point is about 95 including CCL. For onshore ppl, the max point is about 120. It is insane to get 100 but not technically impossible especially if they plan it well ahead their study.



rocktopus said:


> How does one even reach 100 points?
> 
> I find it insane! I got invited with 65 points in 2017 - that's with superior English, maximum age for point, a recognised PhD degree and 3 years relevant work experience (although not counted because abroad).
> 
> ...


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 189 applicants who complete a PhD in Australia can get 100 or very close, e.g.
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> ...


Technically possible, But practically not realistic. To fulfil all these conditions the person had to plan min 10 years ago ( master & phd 5 years, exp 5 years). So a people with 100 pt today was around 75-80 pts before 5 years (excluding the NAATI, work ex , partner etc related pts). 5 years ago people used to get PR with 60/65 points, so most of these people had already got their PR, not waiting till date to get PR. I believe who planned so hard 10 years ago to get PR, they were not waiting to submit invite when they reach 'century'.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ParoP said:


> Technically possible, But practically not realistic. To fulfil all these conditions the person had to plan min 10 years ago ( master & phd 5 years, exp 5 years). So a people with 100 pt today was around 75-80 pts before 5 years (excluding the NAATI, work ex , partner etc related pts). 5 years ago people used to get PR with 60/65 points, so most of these people had already got their PR, not waiting till date to get PR. I believe who planned so hard 10 years ago to get PR, they were not waiting to submit invite when they reach 'century'.


Good point for people who fit the profile you describe, which assumes getting AU PR is something that is planned for well in advance / it is the most desirable option to them 5-10 years out.

Not always applicable to everyone though: I didn't come to Australia with any plans to get PR and settle here, mainly to do a PhD with a specific supervisor based here, but as I assessed other opportunities in Australia and elsewhere I set in motion AU PR plans towards the end of my post-study TR visa.


----------



## liy90424 (Sep 26, 2019)

Av2019 said:


> Yes...we submitted on sep 6th for 261313 with 85 points


Hi, I feel I cannot get it before nov.


----------



## mrhercule (Sep 28, 2019)

I submitted my EOI in June with 80 points for Business Analyst. Do you guys think I have a chance of getting an invitation by January? My TR expires on 30th Jan, 2020.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mrhercule said:


> I submitted my EOI in June with 80 points for Business Analyst. Do you guys think I have a chance of getting an invitation by January? My TR expires on 30th Jan, 2020.


No chance for BA (261111) before Jan end next year with 80 points. If you're onshore try to increase points by any means possible if you haven't maxed out on available points.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

mrhercule said:


> I submitted my EOI in June with 80 points for Business Analyst. Do you guys think I have a chance of getting an invitation by January? My TR expires on 30th Jan, 2020.


Are you single or with a skilled partner? 
If so I would guess you've a very good chance but it depends on invitation invites for the next f,ew months


----------



## mrhercule (Sep 28, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> Are you single or with a skilled partner?
> If so I would guess you've a very good chance but it depends on invitation invites for the next f,ew months


I am single. Man, I am stressed out like hell. I have a permanent job and I have done everything that I could. Still not sure whether I will get to stay. Thanks for your response by the way.


----------



## mrhercule (Sep 28, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> No chance for BA (261111) before Jan end next year with 80 points. If you're onshore try to increase points by any means possible if you haven't maxed out on available points.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I am maxed out with points.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

mrhercule said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Are you single or with a skilled partner?
> ...


I feel you man I'm on 75 points with partner points and my WHV expires in March
The good news is you'll be on 85 points come November and you'll be ranked above everybody else on 85 points because you're single 

It'll be tight but I'd say you've a decent chance 

Have you looked into other alternatives like maybe a short course to go on a student visa ? Or maybe a working holiday visa you can go straight from that to a bridging visa and you've 6months working rights


----------



## mrhercule (Sep 28, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> I feel you man I'm on 75 points with partner points and my WHV expires in March
> The good news is you'll be on 85 points come November and you'll be ranked above everybody else on 85 points because you're single
> 
> It'll be tight but I'd say you've a decent chance
> ...


I am 36 so I cannot have a working holiday visa. I hope things work out somehow. I am hoping against hope.


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

Though understand it is difficult to predict invites amidst current uncertainties, I would like to ask experts here to help me with my situation whether its worth to wait in queue for 189 PR in near future or to pursue other options instead of wasting time, Skill category : 2339(Engineering Technologist), Points: 80, EOI submitted: 15-04-2019, Single applicant


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mrhercule said:


> I am single. Man, I am stressed out like hell. I have a permanent job and I have done everything that I could. Still not sure whether I will get to stay. Thanks for your response by the way.


If you are single with 80 then post 16/11 you will get 10 more points which should make a difference but if invite rounds stays same with 100 invites for all occupations then no chance such is the competition for analysts. (Even with 90 you wouldn't get a 189 invite in current scenario, with invite rounds being 100/months, however if they improve even slightly then you should have very good chance).

Anyway all you can do now is wait for Nov.16th and then see where you are standing at; in terms of points required. If you are onshore you should also check 190 option.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

We’re really waiting for the new point system to work the magic, and hope (well being optimistic) that the number of invites will go back to normal. I’m on 75 in a non pro rated occupation. After November I’m have 10 points for single/Australian partner. With the situations like now even a 85 after Nov doesn’t seem to exciting to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

I think you will have good chance after Nov. I will have 80 points in 262112 after Nov. and I'm pretty sure they will increase the number of invitations from Dec. Don't worry, we will get invited all 🙂


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

You all have my utmost sympathies. Man, this is BRUTAL. Just three years back 65 points was enough for a BA/SA. There has to be a change sometime, because this really isn't working. The people getting through have bizarre profiles, freakish. I have a hard time believing they are delivering the skills profile required for the economy.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

FFacs said:


> You all have my utmost sympathies. Man, this is BRUTAL. Just three years back 65 points was enough for a BA/SA. There has to be a change sometime, because this really isn't working. The people getting through have bizarre profiles, freakish. I have a hard time believing they are delivering the skills profile required for the economy.


65! Wow!

They filled up quite quickly it seems. Now the knee jerk reactions of 491 Regional Visas and 100 invites per month of 189. Its good that migration needs to stabilize, but there is good talent being missed out by them too, where Canada may win in the short run.


----------



## singh9 (Sep 29, 2019)

*PR Invite*

EOI: 85 points
Date updated: 28 August
Occupation (non pro rata): 242111

Any comments on chances in October round. If it follows the same pattern in September then it is quite scary and possibly disappointing. Can I be hopeful of an invitation any time soon? Thank you for your responses in advance.


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

*Latest date of effect DHA*

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Immigration DHA website 

Aug 2019 

2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	85	30/07/2019 12:04pm

Sept 2019
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	85	8/07/2019 3:29am

Latest date of effect for Aug is 30 July and for Sept its 8 July. 

Why? :tsk: :spy: layball: :clock:

Please let me know,

Regards,
Andy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andyrobarts said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> Immigration DHA website
> 
> ...


In August round the 8 July DOE applicant had suspended his EOI, so was not considered or he may have jumped to 2611 from another Anzsco code after AUg round

He reactivated it before the sep round, hence the earlier date of effect in September 

Cheers


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

What I read from ISCAH. They are going to start to increase the number of invitations from 11th December (around 700). But just applicants with 90 will get an invitation. If they keep these numbers they will start inviting 85 point applicants from february until end of the financial year.

They will invite accordingly to partner visa points.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

*Worth applying for skills assessment for extra 5 points?*

I am a new comer here. Followed this thread and came to know that I am not alone who is waiting eagerly for their invite. My situation is like this:

My wife and I put our EOI on 31st Aug 2019 for 261313 (software engineer) with 80 points. My wife is a life scientist, but has not done her skills assessment yet. I am quite convinced that we don't stand a chance in October and November 2019 round, so preparing ourselves for the new post 15-Nov rules. We will have +5 points for specialist education (STEM/ICT) and +5 points for spouse's English competency as her PTE results are still valid. This will put us to 90 points.

If we go for assessing skills from VETASSESS for her just to claim that extra +5 points, it means we have to wait for 2-3 months more as well as it's going to set us back by about $1000.

My question is simple: Shall we go for VETASSESS to gain that extra +5 points in order to reach to 95 or will 90 be ok to get an invite post 15-Nov?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seeker10 said:


> I am a new comer here. Followed this thread and came to know that I am not alone who is waiting eagerly for their invite. My situation is like this:
> 
> My wife and I put our EOI on 31st Aug 2019 for 261313 (software engineer) with 80 points. My wife is a life scientist, but has not done her skills assessment yet. I am quite convinced that we don't stand a chance in October and November 2019 round, so preparing ourselves for the new post 15-Nov rules. We will have +5 points for specialist education (STEM/ICT) and +5 points for spouse's English competency as her PTE results are still valid. This will put us to 90 points.
> 
> ...


No one can predict what will happen after Nov 16
1,000$ is nothing in the context that those 5 points can get you the invite which you may otherwise miss forever
Every year the asking points are going up

Cheers


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks, makes sense.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

juank said:


> What I read from ISCAH. They are going to start to increase the number of invitations from 11th December (around 700). But just applicants with 90 will get an invitation. If they keep these numbers they will start inviting 85 point applicants from february until end of the financial year.
> 
> They will invite accordingly to partner visa points.




Where did you read this from? I couldn’t recall reading this from iscah. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

seeker10 said:


> I am a new comer here. Followed this thread and came to know that I am not alone who is waiting eagerly for their invite. My situation is like this:
> 
> My wife and I put our EOI on 31st Aug 2019 for 261313 (software engineer) with 80 points. My wife is a life scientist, but has not done her skills assessment yet. I am quite convinced that we don't stand a chance in October and November 2019 round, so preparing ourselves for the new post 15-Nov rules. We will have +5 points for specialist education (STEM/ICT) and +5 points for spouse's English competency as her PTE results are still valid. This will put us to 90 points.
> 
> ...


Mate I would go a step further and pay for priority processing too, so you are cruising on the highest points tally possible come 15/11. 

As pointed out earlier, it is chump change given the current climate of uncertainty and the pathways to PR getting harder.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mate I would go a step further and pay for priority processing too, so you are cruising on the highest points tally possible come 15/11.
> 
> As pointed out earlier, it is chump change given the current climate of uncertainty and the pathways to PR getting harder.


It makes sense that if the applicant can make it 90 for pro-data occupation or 85 for non-pro. However if they kept inviting 100 till the end of fy, it doesn't matter any more. And no one knows what they would do. layball: So prepare another alternative option is a good idea, don't rely on 189 100%


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

They do need pipeline of lodged applicants post June 20 that means they have to invite around 1000 at least from March/April 2020. Anyway, I still have a hope they will invite more from December 2019 round. At least 1000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Post November 16, does the skill assessment has to be in the same occupation as the partner to claim 10 points or can it be in any discipline ?


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

kimba0705 said:


> Where did you read this from? I couldn’t recall reading this from iscah.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is from my monthly report with Iscah. They are assuming an increase of invitations from December. However, I can not assure 100% this is going to happen. 

This is a possible scenario based on the trends and invitations backlog from the previous financial year.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Post November 16, does the skill assessment has to be in the same occupation as the partner to claim 10 points or can it be in any discipline ?


Rules for skills assessment are not changing
It’s just the points 

If you want to claim under 189, both Anzsco codes Should be under MLTSSL 
If you want to claim under 190, it can be under MLTSSL or STSOL 
The discipline is immaterial, it’s the MLTSSL or STSOL which is important 

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

juank said:


> What I read from ISCAH. They are going to start to increase the number of invitations from 11th December (around 700). But just applicants with 90 will get an invitation. If they keep these numbers they will start inviting 85 point applicants from february until end of the financial year.
> 
> They will invite accordingly to partner visa points.



Did they specifically suggest that they will start inviting people with 90 points from 11th December? I am just trying to understand where did they get these exact figures and data. Thanks


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

juank said:


> What I read from ISCAH. They are going to start to increase the number of invitations from 11th December (around 700). But just applicants with 90 will get an invitation. If they keep these numbers they will start inviting 85 point applicants from february until end of the financial year.
> 
> They will invite accordingly to partner visa points.


where did you see this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

berriberri said:


> where did you see this?


It’s immaterial where he saw it or not or even if Iscah has said it or not

I presume even DHA has not Made up its mind what the course will be going forward till they see the response of the 491 category 

Cheers


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Rules for skills assessment are not changing
> It’s just the points
> 
> If you want to claim under 189, both Anzsco codes Should be under MLTSSL
> ...


@NB, please help me with this query:
My ANZSCO code is 261313. My wife's skill may be in STSOL list which was only valid for 489 regional visa earlier. She will be giving PTE soon to claim 5 points for language post November 16. If I get her skills assessed, will I get 5 more points for at least 190 and 491?

I have 75 points in 189 and 80 in 190. If I get her skills assessed, can I then claim 80+10 points in 190 and 491?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

End of December towards beginning January i will have the 8 years work experience to get the additional 5 points. Will I have to redo the skills assessment or what should I do?


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

https://www.iscah.com/information-dha-16112019-eois-points-test-visas/

New points system update


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

avilashparida90 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/information-dha-16112019-eois-points-test-visas/
> 
> 
> 
> New points system update


It says that points will be automatically updated but people with spouses who only want to claim points for language proficiency will have to enter that data on November 16 itself as the current EOI form doesn't allow one to only enter language data for spouse. Does that mean that those people will be at a disadvantage w.r.t EOI change date?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

What happens to a candidate with skilled spouse on 80 filed eoi in September as they are already ahead of the singles with 75 filed before them. If they are going to give 10 for both. Singles will get priority and what if this single gets married to a unskilled spouse after the invite. This is just unfair for people having skilled spouse. Being skilled spouse itself is a tough criteria as they also have to undergo assessment under same category and clear English exam with competency to claim 5 points


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Lappies001 said:


> End of December towards beginning January i will have the 8 years work experience to get the additional 5 points. Will I have to redo the skills assessment or what should I do?


No you don't need to redo your skill assessment once your 8 years of work experience will be completed your EOI will be updated automatically


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

avilashparida90 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/information-dha-16112019-eois-points-test-visas/
> 
> 
> 
> New points system update



The information is still not clear, they say that DATE OF EFFECT will not change.

However, one such scenario where the above statement fails is for married folks who want to update their spouses English score only. 

So if someone wants to update that info now, they can’t do that and they will have to wait till the system is upgraded. Once the systems are up then we can update our EOI’s and voila your Date of Effect is 16th November. It doesn’t matter if you submitted your EOI one year before or one week earlier.

Hence, this puts at-least 20% folks at risk of moving to a later date.

Thoughts....anyone?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> What happens to a candidate with skilled spouse on 80 filed eoi in September as they are already ahead of the singles with 75 filed before them. If they are going to give 10 for both. Singles will get priority and what if this single gets married to a unskilled spouse after the invite. This is just unfair for people having skilled spouse. Being skilled spouse itself is a tough criteria as they also have to undergo assessment under same category and clear English exam with competency to claim 5 points


But mate, this is your hypothetical assumption that the "single will get married to an unskilled spouse after invite". Yes, they may or may not! Based on your hypothetical thinking, one can also assume "what if the married people split or divorce as soon as they get PR"? This has been debated on earlier threads here. So far, singles were at a disadvantage, but with new rules they may have a parity with partnered applicant (with competent english, its even 10 points). Others have argued that previously, 1 skilled partner was earning two PR(s) and that was not fair for singles. Some say, the government wants singles in bigger cities while others say its an attempt to calm concerns of international graduates of Australian universities who are mostly single, so their hopes are not shattered.

All the best to you.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

It is discussed 1000 times before. Even if single people get married to an unskilled person after the invite, the unskilled one will be under a partner visa, not a skilled worker visa.
There is nothing unfair to argue about this situation.



Silentpoison said:


> What happens to a candidate with skilled spouse on 80 filed eoi in September as they are already ahead of the singles with 75 filed before them. If they are going to give 10 for both. Singles will get priority and what if this single gets married to a unskilled spouse after the invite. This is just unfair for people having skilled spouse. Being skilled spouse itself is a tough criteria as they also have to undergo assessment under same category and clear English exam with competency to claim 5 points


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

iamparikh said:


> The information is still not clear, they say that DATE OF EFFECT will not change.
> 
> However, one such scenario where the above statement fails is for married folks who want to update their spouses English score only.
> 
> ...


Agree with your concern. Thought so, too. And could not find an answer in the Iscah message. Not clear how it will affect the married ones with spouse who has competent English.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Patrickbatman01 said:


> When the point change in November is implemented, will that affect the DOE of all the applicants? Aspirants with same points who have applied 10 months ago will have the same DOE as people who have applied one month ago? Did we get any clarification on this?


The Department has clarified that:

– SkillSelect will automatically update points for all Expressions of Interest (EOI) in submitted status.

– EOIs in draft status will not be updated, as no points have been attributed at this stage in the system

– There will be no change to the ‘date of effect’ for any EOI when this change is applied.

– Points will only be updated once an EOI is submitted

– Specific systems functionality is still being developed and any information required by agents will be provided once the process has been finalised, however, no applicant or intending migrant will be disadvantaged by the changes to 6D points for Points Tested visas.

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

montylee said:


> @NB, please help me with this query:
> My ANZSCO code is 261313. My wife's skill may be in STSOL list which was only valid for 489 regional visa earlier. She will be giving PTE soon to claim 5 points for language post November 16. If I get her skills assessed, will I get 5 more points for at least 190 and 491?
> 
> I have 75 points in 189 and 80 in 190. If I get her skills assessed, can I then claim 80+10 points in 190 and 491?
> ...


Give your wife ANZSCO code 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lappies001 said:


> End of December towards beginning January i will have the 8 years work experience to get the additional 5 points. Will I have to redo the skills assessment or what should I do?


Give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

montylee said:


> It says that points will be automatically updated but people with spouses who only want to claim points for language proficiency will have to enter that data on November 16 itself as the current EOI form doesn't allow one to only enter language data for spouse. Does that mean that those people will be at a disadvantage w.r.t EOI change date?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Maybe they will add the column before 16 NOV or even if they add it after 16 NOV, this 5 points addition will not change the existing DOE
Wait for the fine print

Cheers


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> What happens to a candidate with skilled spouse on 80 filed eoi in September as they are already ahead of the singles with 75 filed before them. If they are going to give 10 for both. Singles will get priority and what if this single gets married to a unskilled spouse after the invite. This is just unfair for people having skilled spouse. Being skilled spouse itself is a tough criteria as they also have to undergo assessment under same category and clear English exam with competency to claim 5 points


To clear your doubts,
1. If a single applicant and an applicant with skilled partner (positive assessment and competent English) have equal points post November, they both will be given same priority. In that case, the doe will will the deciding factor. 
2. If a single marries an “unskilled” partner post getting an invite, he/she will come under the partner visa category not the skilled visa. Up until now, lot of spots have been given to unskilled partners and their families which could have been given to a potential skilled single candidate.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

lemxam said:


> iamparikh said:
> 
> 
> > The information is still not clear, they say that DATE OF EFFECT will not change.
> ...


DHA might update the system before NOV 16 so that English competency can be updated. But according to iscah message, I think the DOE will not change if EOI is already submitted. you would have to manually add the scores and once done, the doe will still remain the same. 
We would have to wait for more clear information on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> To clear your doubts,
> 1. If a single applicant and an applicant with skilled partner (positive assessment and competent English) have equal points post November, they both will be given same priority. In that case, the doe will will the deciding factor.
> 2. If a single marries an “unskilled” partner post getting an invite, he/she will come under the partner visa category not the skilled visa. Up until now, lot of spots have been given to unskilled partners and their families which could have been given to a potential skilled single candidate.


2. There is no such clarification as yet
Under existing rules, after the invite but before the visa is granted a single applicant can add a spouse to the application 
So 2 slots will be used from the skills quota

Cheers


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

NB said:


> 2. There is no such clarification as yet
> Under existing rules, after the invite but before the visa is granted a single applicant can add a spouse to the application
> So 2 slots will be used from the skills quota
> 
> Cheers


Offical statement from DHA
"DHA are saying is that if you have a partner on your application they are potentially taking away an invitation that could have gone to another single highly skilled applicant. So your partner had better have skills or at least good english language ability".

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Maybe they will add the column before 16 NOV or even if they add it after 16 NOV, this 5 points addition will not change the existing DOE
> 
> Wait for the fine print
> 
> ...


+1

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > 2. There is no such clarification as yet
> ...


If that's a direct quote from DHA why are they referring to themselves in the third person and speaking so informally ?


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> 2. There is no such clarification as yet
> Under existing rules, after the invite but before the visa is granted a single applicant can add a spouse to the application
> So 2 slots will be used from the skills quota
> 
> Cheers


Do dependent children also take away a spot from the skill quota like spouse or is it separate?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

montylee said:


> Do dependent children also take away a spot from the skill quota like spouse or is it separate?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Children are separate 
They are not counted in the skills quota
Only applicant and spouse 

Cheers


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Children are separate
> 
> They are not counted in the skills quota
> 
> ...


Phew, good for us 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> It is discussed 1000 times before. Even if single people get married to an unskilled person after the invite, the unskilled one will be under a partner visa, not a skilled worker visa.
> There is nothing unfair to argue about this situation.


Its not about the partner visa or unskilled spouse. But this is about skilled spouse who has put some money, time and effort to claim extra 5 points to climb up the q. And in the middle, if some one who is behind them just because they are single and grabs their opportunity is unfair only. Every effort should be counted. 

And this thread has only 23 pages and i do not know where you discussed 1000 times. I am talking about only this thread


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


Hi Anzsco code is 234211 Chemist


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lappies001 said:


> End of December towards beginning January i will have the 8 years work experience to get the additional 5 points. Will I have to redo the skills assessment or what should I do?


When did you do your Skilled assessment ?
Have you changed your job , designation, location or RnR after you got assessed ?

Cheers


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> When did you do your Skilled assessment ?
> Have you changed your job , designation, location or RnR after you got assessed ?
> 
> Cheers


Did the skills assessment end of March this year got the outcome in June. Did not change jobs or anything since then. Everything is exactly the same. Vetassess calculated my work experience as 7.13 years at that time


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Silentpoison said:


> Its not about the partner visa or unskilled spouse. But this is about skilled spouse who has put some money, time and effort to claim extra 5 points to climb up the q. And in the middle, if some one who is behind them just because they are single and grabs their opportunity is unfair only. Every effort should be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> And this thread has only 23 pages and i do not know where you discussed 1000 times. I am talking about only this thread





Silentpoison said:


> Its not about the partner visa or unskilled spouse. But this is about skilled spouse who has put some money, time and effort to claim extra 5 points to climb up the q. And in the middle, if some one who is behind them just because they are single and grabs their opportunity is unfair only. Every effort should be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> And this thread has only 23 pages and i do not know where you discussed 1000 times. I am talking about only this thread


When the points are same, I believe people with skilled partners will be chosen before singles even if the DOE of single applicant is earlier.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> When the points are same, I believe people with skilled partners will be chosen before singles even if the DOE of single applicant is earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Even i believe, but it is not mentioned anywhere. Hope DHA comes with a fair system 
, because its double the money and effort spent and it can help some people.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> When the points are same, I believe people with skilled partners will be chosen before singles even if the DOE of single applicant is earlier.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Nope
Singles and skilled spouses same priority
Next is spouse with competent English
Last spouses with no points 


You have to realise that this entire points for singles has been given to pacify the international students who were feeling cut out of the race

Cheers


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Rizwan.Qamar said:
> 
> 
> > When the points are same, I believe people with skilled partners will be chosen before singles even if the DOE of single applicant is earlier.
> ...


Did they not have bonus points anyway? 
Australian degree + 5
PDY +5
Australian work experience after 1 year +5
(You only get points for 3yrs overseas exp)

This is not including points for Aus PhD or regional study
Int students have it easy compared to the rest of us imo


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

NB said:


> Nope
> Singles and skilled spouses same priority
> Next is spouse with competent English
> Last spouses with no points
> ...


Did you read somewhere about same priority for the first two?
As in the document Skilled spouse people are at number 1 position.
This one: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

NB said:


> Nope
> Singles and skilled spouses same priority
> Next is spouse with competent English
> Last spouses with no points
> ...


As per ISCAH, first priority is for those with skilled spouse?

https://www.iscah.com/new-partner-points-november-2019-effect/

Ranking Order (if all other points claims are EQUAL)
· First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
· Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner
· Second – Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)
· Third – Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


It's in the legislation for the new point system
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Nope
> ...


Equal first means equal it's literally written right there !


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> Singles and skilled spouses same priority
> Next is spouse with competent English
> Last spouses with no points
> ...


If that is the case, they can increase points to Australian study instead of singles.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

BondiRad said:


> Equal first means equal it's literally written right there !


Yes if both are equal then I think it will boil down to EOI date.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Equal first means equal it's literally written right there !
> ...


That's exactly how it will work yes !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> If that is the case, they can increase points to Australian study instead of singles.


They don’t want to be too blatant and obvious
They have to balance it out so that no one is pi**ed
Anyways, it’s a discussion of little value as these decision are taken at a level where we have no say

Cheers


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> Yes if both are equal then I think it will boil down to EOI date.


See that’s where the unfairness comes from
Take myself as an example:
I obtained skilled partner 5 point which brings me up to 90 points in total DOE 28/09/19 
If there is someone single with 85 now DOE 28/08/19 and 95 post Nov we will be having same 95 point 
And then comes down to DOE where I will be ranked behind as I obviously have later DOE
But that’s because I had 90 point at my DOE and he only had 85 at his DOE 
Of course it will be late but I had more point at the time and it takes time to obtain more points!!


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, they can increase points to Australian study instead of singles.
> ...


I'm curious, NB, if you seen my earlier post on how int students already have extra points so I'm not sure how this point change is relevant to students ?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

victorgu said:


> See that’s where the unfairness comes from
> Take myself as an example:
> I obtained skilled partner 5 point which brings me up to 90 points in total DOE 28/09/19
> If there is someone single with 85 now DOE 28/08/19 and 95 post Nov we will be having same 95 point
> ...


Exactly. I raised this yesterday and some one replied it is fair. I dont know how they can justify this. It takes a month minimum to clear pte and gets acs for obtaining that 5 points just to climb the queue and if this change is going to be real, we all be put behind


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> They don’t want to be too blatant and obvious
> They have to balance it out so that no one is pi**ed
> Anyways, it’s a discussion of little value as these decision are taken at a level where we have no say
> 
> Cheers


I agree our discussion will not change them. But this is affecting the skilled spouse with DOE impacts on equal first criteria. They should implement a fair system. The trend till Feb was 75 for 2613 codes and mostly people with skilled spouse wouldn't have thought of taking that 5 points from their spouse though they were eligible. But when the trend changed to 80-85, they should have updated with skilled spouse criteria points which would have affected their DOE.
Also in what way single are skilled spouse are equal. The amount, time and frustration is actually double than singles as they are two individuals practically.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > They don’t want to be too blatant and obvious
> ...


I'm believe the idea is that now skilled visas will be mostly taken up by people with skills in the occupation list so that's why theyre equal, it's not based on the work or $ effort put into getting the points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BondiRad said:


> I'm curious, NB, if you seen my earlier post on how int students already have extra points so I'm not sure how this point change is relevant to students ?


Most students all over the world go abroad to study with an aim to settle there 
Despite having additional points for Australian study, they were not able to get the points required for an invite which is nearly 85-90 now 
This is the icing on the cake for them as they now have additional 10 points
Most students are singles 
So they will feel that they now have a shot at an invite and will keep taking admissions 

It’s all a matter of what the perception is when you decide where you will go for studying abroad
If you don’t have a shot at PR, you might as well as go elsewhere
Australia education is not cheap 


Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> I'm believe the idea is that now skilled visas will be mostly taken up by people with skills in the occupation list so that's why theyre equal, it's not based on the work or $ effort put into getting the points


Have to wait and see the coming months for invites. Hope the aspiration doesnt get shattered


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

So it means its all over for married people as they cannot compete with singles, specially students in Australia. Currently I am on 80 with skilled spouse points DOE 19th sept 2019. After november, I will be behind singles with 75 points, who have better DOE.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

kashifrana84 said:


> So it means its all over for married people as they cannot compete with singles, specially students in Australia. Currently I am on 80 with skilled spouse points DOE 19th sept 2019. After november, I will be behind singles with 75 points, who have better DOE.


If you have 80 points, you already have a good chance. The invitations should increase otherwise 80, 85 won't make any difference for anyone.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Give your wife ANZSCO code
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I still need to dig into her ANZSCO code but what I know is that her skills is in the short term list and mine is on medium and long term list. As per the DHA guidelines, it seems that one only gets 5 points if both partners' skills are in the same list isn't it? Which means I won't get the 5 points for my wife's skill

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> So it means its all over for married people as they cannot compete with singles, specially students in Australia. Currently I am on 80 with skilled spouse points DOE 19th sept 2019. After november, I will be behind singles with 75 points, who have better DOE.


So many are there like you. The other problem is age factor for skilled spouse as few may lose 5 points in that. We are claiming only points for a skilled spouse under 189 (job code under same category and clear english competency) and i do not know how DHA doesnt consider this. Also singles with 80 who are going to apply after us will go ahead in points too


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

montylee said:


> I still need to dig into her ANZSCO code but what I know is that her skills is in the short term list and mine is on medium and long term list. As per the DHA guidelines, it seems that one only gets 5 points if both partners' skills are in the same list isn't it? Which means I won't get the 5 points for my wife's skill
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


You can claim in 190 if you want if its on short term list


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> If you have 80 points, you already have a good chance. The invitations should increase otherwise 80, 85 won't make any difference for anyone.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I agree with you. If they won't increase the invitations then only 90/95 pointers have chance after november.


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> You can claim in 190 if you want if its on short term list


Ok, I saw a YouTube video just now about it. My ANZSCO is on 189/190/491. If my spouse's skill lies in either 190 or 491 or both (maybe it's only in 491), then I can claim 5 points under 190 or 491 category right (depending on partner's ANZSCO code's visa category) right?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

montylee said:


> Ok, I saw a YouTube video just now about it. My ANZSCO is on 189/190/491. If my spouse's skill lies in either 190 or 491 or both (maybe it's only in 491), then I can claim 5 points under 190 or 491 category right (depending on partner's ANZSCO code's visa category) right?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


correct


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

BondiRad said:


> Did they not have bonus points anyway?
> Australian degree + 5
> PDY +5
> Australian work experience after 1 year +5
> ...


Very very wrong opinion.

Australian degree costs atleast $80,000
PY - $5000-$15000
Work experience - Job market is dead for international students, if you're really lucky and worked super hard during degree then only 5% students are able to get a job in their field.

All this plus home sickness, expensive living cost, away from family etc.

It surely is VERY EASY. 
If it was easy then I'm sure there wouldn't have been so many offshore applicants if everyone wanted those additional points per se. 

It's very easy for others to complain sitting in their comfort zone. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> Even i believe, but it is not mentioned anywhere. Hope DHA comes with a fair system
> , because its double the money and effort spent and it can help some people.


The system was unfair to begin with, it is now being fair where singles stand equal to couples. 

I would really like to know how much money you have spent on your journey?

For an average International student the fees stand between $40,000 - $80,000 AUD 
3 Years - Bachelors
2 Years - Masters

At the same time find a job, work for 20 hours and study, Finding a part time job is hard as you are already competing with the Australian Youth, which is fair because they deserve first priority as we are essentially guests at this moment. 

Lets say "X" person finds a job after 6 months of being in Australia, he/she definitely cannot pay off the fees, which is in most cases a loan, if you parents are paying that much amount, I can pretty much guarantee that that person is not going to apply for PR he/she came here to enjoy. 
While working 20 hours, paying for rent and food and at the same time studying is hard, a lot of students just leave the country in 4-8 months of coming here. 

After finishing the degree, we cannot immediately assess the degree because we have to prove that the degree we obtained is useful in Australia, so we have to find jobs in our respective fields which as the post above me mentions is very hard for most of the students, and that is why they end up doing PY (Professional Year) which costs 5k (Accounting) 9k-10k (IT) 13-15k (Engg).

Even after this if a single is above 25 age he/she will have max of 75 points (eliminates Bachelors students as they are under 25 even after their TR ends so their points come down to 70)
If experience + PY = 80 points (75 for Bachelor student)
experience + PY + Naati = 85 points (80 for Bachelor student)

Let me breakdown all the costs for you

Between 3,000 AUD to 6,000 AUD just to begin with the student visa procedure
which includes (Accomodation, visa, medical, pte, insurance etc)
2-3 Year Fees I was lucky my fees came to around 45,000 AUD which is not possible anymore currently my course fees are 56,000 AUD, Average is 70,000 AUD more for Bachelors
TR Visa - $1500
PY - $8000
PTE - Average person 2-4 attempts $800 AUD
ACS - $500

Total Average comes around at least 90,000 AUD for an average person 

Now please tell me how much did you spend in AUD for your PR?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

victorgu said:


> See that’s where the unfairness comes from
> Take myself as an example:
> I obtained skilled partner 5 point which brings me up to 90 points in total DOE 28/09/19
> If there is someone single with 85 now DOE 28/08/19 and 95 post Nov we will be having same 95 point
> ...


Mate, if you have 90 points already, you are going to get invited in less than 2 months because atleast 100 invites are given each month, and at 90 points you are in top tier


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> I agree our discussion will not change them. But this is affecting the skilled spouse with DOE impacts on equal first criteria. They should implement a fair system. The trend till Feb was 75 for 2613 codes and mostly people with skilled spouse wouldn't have thought of taking that 5 points from their spouse though they were eligible. But when the trend changed to 80-85, they should have updated with skilled spouse criteria points which would have affected their DOE.
> Also in what way single are skilled spouse are equal. The amount, time and frustration is actually double than singles as they are two individuals practically.


The trend in Feb was 75 points for 2613 because the government had 40,000 seats for 189 last FY, this FY the government only has around 18,000 seats, thus the increase in competition. 

The new government wants to reduce congestion in big cities especially Sydney and Melbourne, if they give 189 they know people will settle in these cities mostly, so they are pushing for regional and increased the seats for regional visas. 

As far as singles and couples are concerned 
A couple uses 2 slots in 189
A single uses 1 slot in 189

If they invite more and more couples with 189 they will most definitely settle in big cities, most probably will have a child in the next 3-4 years of coming to Australia that is 3 people in city compared to 1 person if they are single. 

If you argue that the single will marry someone, I can assure you that most singles with PR who have lived in Aus for more than 3-4 years definitely will find someone who already has a PR, or someone who already stays in Aus. In case if they marry someone from their home country they will have to apply for Partner visa which costs a separate amount of money. 

Tired of reading posts that say couples have a disadvantage


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Silentpoison said:


> Even i believe, but it is not mentioned anywhere. Hope DHA comes with a fair system
> 
> , because its double the money and effort spent and it can help some people.


It is skill based immigration. The time and money reasoning is immaterial.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Very very wrong opinion.
> 
> Australian degree costs atleast $80,000
> PY - $5000-$15000
> ...


You just nailed it. Bravo! 

No offense but If these "skilled" people think that by just spending less than $10,000, they are equal to international students, then they seriously need to recalculate how much ~$80,000 is. Those "bonus" points comes with a cost and every student deserves them as much as "skilled" people deserve points for their "skilled" experience. 

P.s. I am not an Australian international student.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

And if right now they want to make it more difficult for international graduates from Australian universities to get the invite, there would be visible declines in the coming intakes, which would be detrimental to the education industry at least in near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> You just nailed it. Bravo!
> 
> No offense but If these "skilled" people think that by just spending less than $10,000, they are equal to international students, then they seriously need to recalculate how much ~$80,000 is. Those "bonus" points comes with a cost and every student deserves them as much as "skilled" people deserve points for their "skilled" experience.
> 
> P.s. I am not an Australian international student.


I myself came to Oz to study Master Degree here with my wife since I was 24. Now after spending more than 100k in Oz I have no idea whether I can get PR or not if they keep this uncertain trend and do whatever they want. We both are professionals and work full time and pay every single cent for tax but none of those tax can come back to us as we are just kind of guests here. Unfortunately my wife's skill/occupation is not in 189 list but 190 list, so I only get 5p for her English test after November. No points I can add anymore except Naati CCL which I booked on Dec, and if this trend continues then we surely get a shot to come back home.
I came here for the fairness of Oz but so far what I receive is a bit of bitter life and unfair system 
So no points to argue here guys the system might be fair to someone but unfair to another. That's it. If they invite 1000-2000 each round then surely you can find a way to get an invitation. But 100 then it doesn't matter anymore. No one can reach that high


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I myself came to Oz to study Master Degree here with my wife since I was 24. Now after spending more than 100k in Oz I have no idea whether I can get PR or not if they keep this uncertain trend and do whatever they want. We both are professionals and work full time and pay every single cent for tax but none of those tax can come back to us as we are just kind of guests here. Unfortunately my wife's skill/occupation is not in 189 list but 190 list, so I only get 5p for her English test after November. No points I can add anymore except Naati CCL which I booked on Dec, and if this trend continues then we surely get a shot to come back home.
> I came here for the fairness of Oz but so far what I receive is a bit of bitter life and unfair system
> So no points to argue here guys the system might be fair to someone but unfair to another. That's it. If they invite 1000-2000 each round then surely you can find a way to get an invitation. But 100 then it doesn't matter anymore. No one can reach that high


Hang in there mate, you will get an invite. Just focus on your NAATI to get those extra points.


----------



## pmyr (Sep 12, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> You just nailed it. Bravo!
> 
> No offense but If these "skilled" people think that by just spending less than $10,000, they are equal to international students, then they seriously need to recalculate how much ~$80,000 is. Those "bonus" points comes with a cost and every student deserves them as much as "skilled" people deserve points for their "skilled" experience.
> 
> P.s. I am not an Australian international student.


If a student is 
(1) SKILLED
(2) studies for PTE and gives attempts Average ~$600 - $700 (even more sometimes)
(2) onshore - spending AUD in Australia, paying TAXES 
(3) working hard to get onshore experience (sometimes at the cost of lower wages)
(4) Spends 1 year worth of weekends on PY ~$7,000 - $10000
(5) studies for NAATI and gives attempts Average ~$1000 - $2000

Everyone: wHY aRe tHeY GeTTing aN EQUAL FIRST? "Government is doing this to keep 'International Students' happy"

Overseas applicants
(1) SKILLED
(2) Skilled spouse - at the most
(3) studies for PTE and gives attempts Average ~$600 - $700 (even more sometimes)

Everyone: Give me preference - I deserve it more than singles


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I myself came to Oz to study Master Degree here with my wife since I was 24. Now after spending more than 100k in Oz I have no idea whether I can get PR or not if they keep this uncertain trend and do whatever they want. We both are professionals and work full time and pay every single cent for tax but none of those tax can come back to us as we are just kind of guests here. Unfortunately my wife's skill/occupation is not in 189 list but 190 list, so I only get 5p for her English test after November. No points I can add anymore except Naati CCL which I booked on Dec, and if this trend continues then we surely get a shot to come back home.
> I came here for the fairness of Oz but so far what I receive is a bit of bitter life and unfair system
> So no points to argue here guys the system might be fair to someone but unfair to another. That's it. If they invite 1000-2000 each round then surely you can find a way to get an invitation. But 100 then it doesn't matter anymore. No one can reach that high


I'm almost on the same boat. Spent the last 5 years in Oz, studied my Masters, graduated and turned down quite a few job and phD program offers in the US and Oz, have been working professionally after graduating in Oz just because so in love with Oz and its Fair Go. Reached 80 for 189, but will be back behind singles after November.
But, yeah who are we to say? At the end of the day, it is what it is, immigration is a privilege, not a service. I reckon we should have hope and faith in Oz somehow, and hope it will turn out just fine at the end.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Hang in there mate, you will get an invite. Just focus on your NAATI to get those extra points.


Thanks mate hope all the best will come thru.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Thanks mate hope all the best will come thru.


How many points you would have after naati and occupation 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

etadaking said:


> I'm almost on the same boat. Spent the last 5 years in Oz, studied my Masters, graduated and turned down quite a few job and phD program offers in the US and Oz, have been working professionally after graduating in Oz just because so in love with Oz and its Fair Go. Reached 80 for 189, but will be back behind singles after November.
> But, yeah who are we to say? At the end of the day, it is what it is, immigration is a privilege, not a service. I reckon we should have hope and faith in Oz somehow, and hope it will turn out just fine at the end.


You reached to the good point now. If they open around 1000 invite after November then you will have very good chance for invitation after couple rounds.
Trying to reach high points is tough as we need to compromise other things in life. Hope all the best mate.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> How many points you would have after naati and occupation
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


If I pass CCL then 85 after November. Occupation is Architect. 
Will get another 5 points on August next year if my work is continued.
But that's it there's no way I can make up more of points. No PY for my occupation. No regional study, no partner skill assessment for 189, no STEM


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

pmyr said:


> If a student is
> (1) SKILLED
> (2) studies for PTE and gives attempts Average ~$600 - $700 (even more sometimes)
> (2) onshore - spending AUD in Australia, paying TAXES
> ...


First, don't write in this weird format, people won't take you seriously. 

Second, what are you trying to say here? By all means my post wasn't about whether singles deserves those points or not, or how unjust the system is. I was trying to convey the message that the points international students gain isn't a bonus, they earn it just like how a person earn points with experience. 

Although since we are talking about it, I do think giving 10 points to singles is just. Again who I am to comment on this topic, it is what it is. Debating over this topic is futile.

P.s. I am not single.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

:::


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> DHA might update the system before NOV 16 so that English competency can be updated. But according to iscah message, I think the DOE will not change if EOI is already submitted. you would have to manually add the scores and once done, the doe will still remain the same.
> We would have to wait for more clear information on this.


Hmmm.... I think the column will show up so that partner english can be updated. But if the date for effect doesn't change for such cases, does that mean they have a slight advantage over other applicants as the date they took the exam varies for every case.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I myself came to Oz to study Master Degree here with my wife since I was 24. Now after spending more than 100k in Oz I have no idea whether I can get PR or not if they keep this uncertain trend and do whatever they want. We both are professionals and work full time and pay every single cent for tax but none of those tax can come back to us as we are just kind of guests here. Unfortunately my wife's skill/occupation is not in 189 list but 190 list, so I only get 5p for her English test after November. No points I can add anymore except Naati CCL which I booked on Dec, and if this trend continues then we surely get a shot to come back home.
> I came here for the fairness of Oz but so far what I receive is a bit of bitter life and unfair system
> So no points to argue here guys the system might be fair to someone but unfair to another. That's it. If they invite 1000-2000 each round then surely you can find a way to get an invitation. But 100 then it doesn't matter anymore. No one can reach that high


Totally Agree. Everyone has their own perspectives. No matter whatever we discuss they are not going to hear. Lets hope for the best in future


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi,

I got my ACS done in July 2018 and all the notarized documents had notary seal expiry as September 2018.
Can someone please help by letting me know if I will need to get the same documents notarized again on getting the invite, as the existing ones have notary expiry date already passed.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my ACS done in July 2018 and all the notarized documents had notary seal expiry as September 2018.
> Can someone please help by letting me know if I will need to get the same documents notarized again on getting the invite, as the existing ones have notary expiry date already passed.
> ...


On what basis you are saying that the notary stamps have expired, I don’t understand
Anyways, to submit documents to DHA after invite, need not be notarised as long as they are scanned in colour
BTW ACS has also done away with the notarisation of documents requirements 

Cheers


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

I believe DOE has to change for those who have to add partner English.

At the end of the day, it is something that is additionally submitted as there are applicants whose spouses don't have English requirements but only the skills.

Singles DOE won't change as they are not providing any additional information.


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

I believe it doesn't have to change since the partnership status was not taking into an account before (except skilled partner). If they want to take it into an account now, it should be equal for all or for none and that means skilled and singles would get their DOE changed too.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

This never ending debate regarding singles vs couples is getting a bit old 

I think it's fair, some don't, some will say it's a purely political decision to appease (and keep attracting) students...

It doesn't matter anyway, at the end of the day that's the way it is and being salty about it won't change a thing. Home Affair can do whatever they please without justifications, and all we can do is accept this and go with the flow :wink:


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

rocktopus said:


> This never ending debate regarding singles vs couples is getting a bit old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's better to take it on the chin and stop arguing what's fair/unfair & how things should work! (as we don't have a say in policy changes). Try to get more points and if unable to do so for a 189 invite then consider 491; it's not that bad of an option considering the way things are unfolding since dec'17.
Still bitter about all the changes being made then pursue other options (Canada being one). 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

No ranking then!
https://www.iscah.com/no-rankings-new-points-test-16112019/









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> No ranking then!
> https://www.iscah.com/no-rankings-new-points-test-16112019/
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I couldn't understand what it exactly means

Currently, ranking is based off 1- EOI Date 2- Total points

So early EOI date with higher points would receive.

What's going to be the new system? 
Highest points despite EOI dates will receive? 

I don't understand their example either. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> Yeah I couldn't understand what it exactly means
> 
> Currently, ranking is based off 1- EOI Date 2- Total points
> 
> ...


My understanding is the new system will resemble the old one where EOI's with the highest points will be invited first, and where two EOI's have the same points the EOI with the earlier DOE will be invited first.

The make-up of those points will not play a part in determining anything, just the aggregate EOI score and DOE.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Yeah I couldn't understand what it exactly means
> 
> Currently, ranking is based off 1- EOI Date 2- Total points
> 
> ...


Actually current ranking system is more 1) Total Points, 2) EOI Date. 
Whoever has the most points will be invited first, regardless of EOI date. Then for two equal pointers, the oldest EOI will be invited first.

The "new system" will do exactly that as well as far as I understand it.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

naman1282 said:


> Yeah I couldn't understand what it exactly means
> 
> Currently, ranking is based off 1- EOI Date 2- Total points
> 
> ...


I have same views as of PI & Roctopus.
Earlier there was talk that guys with same points will also have ranking
First priority being given to singles
Then married ones with skilled spouse + pte50 each
Then married ones with spouse's pte50 each
And in the last married guys without skilled partner (who neither have pte 50 each).

But now everything seems to be clear. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> I have same views as of PI & Roctopus.
> Earlier there was talk that guys with same points will also have ranking
> First priority being given to singles
> Then married ones with skilled spouse + pte50 each
> ...


Nope
Singles and skilled spouses will have same priority 
Singles will not have a higher priority over skilled spouses
Next spouses with competent English 
Last spouse without any points

So even at same points a single or skilled spouse who lodged yesterday will beat some one who lodged a month back with competent English or no English 

It will just like having 85A, 85B and 85C points
Till all 85A are cleared , 85B will not be invited even if they have an earlier DOE

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

There is no more priority as per iscah update


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Basically the only change in the new system is the point. There is no priority processing based on marital status or skill anymore. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NB said:


> Nope
> Singles and skilled spouses will have same priority
> Singles will not have a higher priority over skilled spouses
> Next spouses with competent English
> ...


I was about to add "it's all messed up" 
But then thought no need to do so since Iscah said there wouldn't be any ranking in eoi system and it will remain same like it's now & was before.

Do you think they will still keep ranking system. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...ogram/skilled-visa-newsletters/september-2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> kodaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > I have same views as of PI & Roctopus.
> ...


Hi NB,
Seems like what iscah is saying is different . If a single has 85 points and doe is 10/09/2019 and someone with unskilled partner also has 85 with doe 10/07/2019, then he will get the invite before the single applicant. 
Is that the case ?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kodaan28 said:


> I have same views as of PI & Roctopus.
> Earlier there was talk that guys with same points will also have ranking
> First priority being given to singles
> Then married ones with skilled spouse + pte50 each
> ...


As NB pointed out there were rumours of first & second options being clubbed together and then third & fourth option on priority. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Hi NB,
> Seems like what iscah is saying is different . If a single has 85 points and doe is 10/09/2019 and someone with unskilled partner also has 85 with doe 10/07/2019, then he will get the invite before the single applicant.
> Is that the case ?


Iscah is not DHA 
LEt DHA come out with the clarification 
DHA has created the doubts in the first place so they have to give the clarity also directly, not through some agent

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Iscah's post does say DHA has confirmed to them. But we will have to wait for an official response for DHA itself I guess. Up until then, who knows

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Half of people here have just overcomplicated things.

What DHA meant by ranking is this:

- Single / Skilled partner with English : 10 points (most points)
- Unskilled partner with English : 5 points (2nd most points)
- Unskilled partner with no English : 0 points (least points) 

This is simply the 'ranking'. 

Invitation was always going to depend on total point + DOE(which doesn't change if no points are manually added)


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

It says right here in the legislation









Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

If they are saying there is no more priority now, they will have to ammend this legislation I think 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

single4lyf said:


> Half of people here have just overcomplicated things.
> 
> What DHA meant by ranking is this:
> 
> ...


Why did they add this first and equal first points in the legislation if higher points get invited first as it was earlier ?


Cheers


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Half of people here have just overcomplicated things.
> 
> What DHA meant by ranking is this:
> 
> ...




What are you talking about mate? You should understand what is Nov change and what is the change now:

Nov 16 instead of EOI points and then DOE ranking system in the middle DHA introduced Priority tank when when two applications have same EOI points they will look at Priority I.e. skilled partner-first priority single- equal first etc. and after this it’s the DOE if they are in same priority 

And now DHAsaying **** it’s too complicated let’s just forget about the whole priority thing and stick to good old 1. EOI points 2. DOE


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> If they are saying there is no more priority now, they will have to ammend this legislation I think
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


mate..

The DOE was always by default the second priority after total points. 

As long as the term DOE is alive in this scheme, it will always be total points + DOE that determines invites. 

If points + DOE is all equal, then the rankings as per the legislation will take effect.


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

They don't have to amend the legislation. They say that people have misinterpreted the Explanatory Statement ..


DHAs emailed reply included the following quotes
” There is no change to how EOIs are ranked in SkillSelect, nor will there be a change from 16 November 2019. ”
“…Yes, you are misintepreting the Explanatory Statement, there was no intention in this statement to imply there would be priority groupings.”

Steven - Iscah


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

NB said:


> On what basis you are saying that the notary stamps have expired, I don’t understand
> Anyways, to submit documents to DHA after invite, need not be notarised as long as they are scanned in colour
> BTW ACS has also done away with the notarisation of documents requirements
> 
> Cheers





Thanks for the reply.

If you see notary seal, the expiry date would be written in the middle of circle, below the advocate's name.
My only concern here is - would the Case officer reject my documents on seeing the expired notary date?

Also. is this new that documents need not be notarized/attested which we have been doing so far.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> If you see notary seal, the expiry date would be written in the middle of circle, below the advocate's name.
> My only concern here is - would the Case officer reject my documents on seeing the expired notary date?
> ...


In 10 years of my career I have got hundreds of documents notarised in india, and none of them have a date in the middle of the circle
I do not know which notary you have used and it would be interesting to see it
If possible post a photo of the notary seal after blanking out sensitive information 

Anyways coming to your questions, don’t use the notarised copy
Take a fresh scan of the original documents in colour and use that

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> In 10 years of my career I have got hundreds of documents notarised in india, and none of them have a date in the middle of the circle
> I do not know which notary you have used and it would be interesting to see it
> If possible post a photo of the notary seal after blanking out sensitive information
> 
> ...


Not sure about India, never came across expiry date. 

But yes, US Notary has commission expiry date in their stamp.

Thanks


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Bazesus!I thought the priority thingy kicks in when the points and DOE are same.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

*New Points system*



StevenO1 said:


> They don't have to amend the legislation. They say that people have misinterpreted the Explanatory Statement ..
> 
> 
> DHAs emailed reply included the following quotes
> ...



This means the ranking will come into picture only if they have equal points with same EOI effect date, which may be rare but not impossible.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

If DOE is not changed by new point system then what about DOE of married people who want to claim only english points of their spouses (not skilled spouse). I mean currently system does not have functionality to claim only english point of spouse. So I am assuming their DOE will be changed once they modify their EOI to claim the english points?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Why did they add this first and equal first points in the legislation if higher points get invited first as it was earlier ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


The reason they said that was to clarify the fact that skilled partner+singles now get an extra 10 points so they are considered the "priority".

It doesn't mean that skilled partner+singles will get invited before everyone else if they are on the same points, the invite will still be given to whoever has the highest points and quickest DOE.

This is what DHA meant when they said "There is no change to how EOIs are ranked".


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

I am waiting on 80 DOE september 2019 with skilled spouse. The single person was waiting with 75 DOE August 2019. After november changes, I will jump to 85 but single person will jump from 75 to 85. In this case then DOE will decide right?


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

So basically, the below order will be used: 

1. Total points 
2. If points are same - DOE
3. If both both and DOE are same (very rarely occurs as they have a time at which DOE was submitted) , the ranking order will come. 

Am I right?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> I am waiting on 80 DOE september 2019 with skilled spouse. The single person was waiting with 75 DOE August 2019. After november changes, I will jump to 85 but single person will jump from 75 to 85. In this case then DOE will decide right?


If you have skilled spouse you will jump to 90..

But yes, if you guys both jump to the same points DOE will decide who gets the invite first.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Shyamal_021 said:


> So basically, the below order will be used:
> 
> 1. Total points
> 2. If points are same - DOE
> ...


ISCAH has mentioned that they clarified with DHA saying there is no "ranking", it will still be based on points + DOE / time.

It's up to you if you want to believe ISCAH or not, I think there are some people in this forum that question ISCAHS clarification.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> If you have skilled spouse you will jump to 90..
> 
> But yes, if you guys both jump to the same points DOE will decide who gets the invite first.


If 5 points already claimed ,then its just 5 right. And in that case people with earlier DOE will have the 
invite first


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> If you have skilled spouse you will jump to 90..
> 
> But yes, if you guys both jump to the same points DOE will decide who gets the invite first.


Are you sure, I will jump to 90. I think I will get just extra 5 points? At this moment I am on 80 with skilled wife points.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> outrageous_view said:
> 
> 
> > If you have skilled spouse you will jump to 90..
> ...


Pretty sure it’s just additional 5 points for you. So yup, you’re right with 85 points.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, the below order will be used:
> ...


It’s not about believing them.
At the end, DHA will they what they have to. It’s just a matter of how this will be implemented. 
On May 31st, iscah posted the new points system and the “ranking” order. Now whether that ranking order is incorporated in the current system is something we need dha to confirm officially. 
I am not saying agents know everything but this is at close we can get at this stage.


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

outrageous_view said:


> ISCAH has mentioned that they clarified with DHA saying there is no "ranking", it will still be based on points + DOE / time.
> 
> It's up to you if you want to believe ISCAH or not, I think there are some people in this forum that question ISCAHS clarification.



We contacted the General Migration policy area of DHA this morning to confirm this. They confirmed twice by email in lengthy replies stating that their Explanatory Statement released back 5 months ago had been misinterpreted. These is NO change to the way that EOIs are invited to apply for a points test visa. The change is only related to the way that points can be accumulated (for STEM and PARTNER points).

The wording was certainly ambiguous in the explanatory statement and that is why we sought clarification on it.

There are no ranking or priority groups at each points level according to DHA. 

Cheers
Steven - Iscah


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

Last eoi updated 2nd Sep 
point 85
single 
occupation general accountant 

any chance to get invitation in Accounting... the point for accountant is outrageous


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Wait for Nov. changes, and hope for an invitation in December 🙂


jbhifi said:


> Last eoi updated 2nd Sep
> point 85
> single
> occupation general accountant
> ...


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Why did they add this first and equal first points in the legislation if higher points get invited first as it was earlier ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


This is also partly to be blamed on Australian diplomatic English. Their communication is often unclear and maybe intentionally so.


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

NB said:


> In 10 years of my career I have got hundreds of documents notarised in india, and none of them have a date in the middle of the circle
> I do not know which notary you have used and it would be interesting to see it
> If possible post a photo of the notary seal after blanking out sensitive information
> 
> ...




,,,


----------



## Nehasingh (Mar 13, 2018)

NB said:


> In 10 years of my career I have got hundreds of documents notarised in india, and none of them have a date in the middle of the circle
> I do not know which notary you have used and it would be interesting to see it
> If possible post a photo of the notary seal after blanking out sensitive information
> 
> ...



Sharing the notary seal from my document for reference.

https://ibb.co/fN1V7tY

So you mean that documents are acceptable without attestation/notary when you submit them on getting the invite.

I am curious here if they expect exactly same documents to be submitted for final visa application, which I had submitted for ACS (which had notary seal on them).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nehasingh said:


> Sharing the notary seal from my document for reference.
> 
> https://ibb.co/fN1V7tY
> 
> ...


I had submitted a complete set of the documents that I had used for skills assessment 
You can take your own decision

Cheers


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow it is so delightful and funny to see DHA throwing up some spanners in the work.
Its a good news and relief for non singles who might have feared they will be constantly pushed down due to rankings.
It is a FAIR game now ! Whoever has most points and how quickly they have got that, period
It is also so funny to see it all happening at last minute. Typical !!

Well at a broader spectrum Australia has cut off their interest rates and the demands for housing is not very attractive.
Now the interest rates are falling off a cliff and the stock markets tumbling, recession is just round the corner.
A quick fix traditionally would be to pump in more people, dare I say, families who would come and buy a house for their families. What a weird and unfair world !


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> I am waiting on 80 DOE september 2019 with skilled spouse. The single person was waiting with 75 DOE August 2019. After november changes, I will jump to 85 but single person will jump from 75 to 85. In this case then DOE will decide right?


Based on current information, yes, only DOE would decide if someone has the same points with you.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

aussie_lover said:


> Wow it is so delightful and funny to see DHA throwing up some spanners in the work.
> Its a good news and relief for non singles who might have feared they will be constantly pushed down due to rankings.
> It is a FAIR game now ! Whoever has most points and how quickly they have got that, period
> It is also so funny to see it all happening at last minute. Typical !!
> ...


I believe in the past Oz has pumped a significant of migrants to the country in order to attract more money coming from abroad and help to get out of recession. Hopefully it is the time now. They must recognize something that this country was contributed by migrants and migrants make Oz great. However the management of migrants' intakes must be somehow reasonable.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

What Document the DHA will ask from anyone who is single to prove if they are single? Will they go for Statutory declaration?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> What Document the DHA will ask from anyone who is single to prove if they are single? Will they go for Statutory declaration?


It will be a nightmare
Anybody can screw you by claiming that you have given a false declaration and you are in a defacto relationship with him/her 


Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kashifrana84 said:


> Are you sure, I will jump to 90. I think I will get just extra 5 points? At this moment I am on 80 with skilled wife points.


My bad, sorry yes just extra 5 points. I forgot you would've already claimed the 5 points.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

adumithu said:


> What Document the DHA will ask from anyone who is single to prove if they are single? Will they go for Statutory declaration?


That is a really interesting question, DHA can not ask for any evidence to proof anyone who is single.
I mean they can anyone who was claiming partner points for evidence of their relationship, de facto or married etc. but there is no way to check whether they are single. It is always easier to show someone is NOT in a relationship than in a relationship.

so this is getting interesting now as DHA will soon notice that after Nov 16 all of the sudden there are too many single applicants appear. It is predictable that some applicants with an unskilled partner will now update their EOI to single status to obtain that 10 points and DHA will have no way to check their marital status as they can say the previous relationship not exist


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

adumithu said:


> What Document the DHA will ask from anyone who is single to prove if they are single? Will they go for Statutory declaration?


I doubt it. 

It's more of married people will need to mention that they're married and add your partner in your application otherwise that's lying/an offence.

If you are just in a relationship/de facto it's probably easier to claim that you're single but you will not be able to add a partner in your application so it means you and your partner will need to be apart for a few years if you decide to go down that path.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

victorgu said:


> That is a really interesting question, DHA can not ask for any evidence to proof anyone who is single.
> I mean they can anyone who was claiming partner points for evidence of their relationship, de facto or married etc. but there is no way to check whether they are single. It is always easier to show someone is NOT in a relationship than in a relationship.
> 
> so this is getting interesting now as DHA will soon notice that after Nov 16 all of the sudden there are too many single applicants appear. It is predictable that some applicants with an unskilled partner will now update their EOI to single status to obtain that 10 points and DHA will have no way to check their marital status as they can say the previous relationship not exist


I don't think it matters too much to the govt. Their goal is to have less unskilled migrants. If someone removes their partner from their PR application because they are unskilled then it works out for them.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> It will be a nightmare
> Anybody can screw you by claiming that you have given a false declaration and you are in a defacto relationship with him/her
> 
> 
> Cheers


This has become a mess. No country can give certificate for singles.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

victorgu said:


> That is a really interesting question, DHA can not ask for any evidence to proof anyone who is single.
> I mean they can anyone who was claiming partner points for evidence of their relationship, de facto or married etc. but there is no way to check whether they are single. It is always easier to show someone is NOT in a relationship than in a relationship.
> 
> so this is getting interesting now as DHA will soon notice that after Nov 16 all of the sudden there are too many single applicants appear. It is predictable that some applicants with an unskilled partner will now update their EOI to single status to obtain that 10 points and DHA will have no way to check their marital status as they can say the previous relationship not exist


Yes, there will be a huge surge in increase of single applicants, and people who will lie about their relationship because their partner's are not skilled will affect the chances of genuine single people getting 189.

Very sad, that people will go to this extent and ruin someone else's chance


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

victorgu said:


> That is a really interesting question, DHA can not ask for any evidence to proof anyone who is single.
> I mean they can anyone who was claiming partner points for evidence of their relationship, de facto or married etc. but there is no way to check whether they are single. It is always easier to show someone is NOT in a relationship than in a relationship.
> 
> so this is getting interesting now as DHA will soon notice that after Nov 16 all of the sudden there are too many single applicants appear. It is predictable that some applicants with an unskilled partner will now update their EOI to single status to obtain that 10 points and DHA will have no way to check their marital status as they can say the previous relationship not exist



One way of finding is the spouse or partner name in the Passport.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

adumithu said:


> One way of finding is the spouse or partner name in the Passport.


Not all counties have that.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, there will be a huge surge in increase of single applicants, and people who will lie about their relationship because their partner's are not skilled will affect the chances of genuine single people getting 189.
> 
> Very sad, that people will go to this extent and ruin someone else's chance


Exactly, Post-Nov will just be a skilled partner v Single situation as most with unskilled partners will go as singles. so the new "Priority" partner system will never work out as expected and not just genuine single applicants will be affected the most victims will be the skilled partner group, they will, in fact, be the bottom of the new prarnter ranking system,


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> It's more of married people will need to mention that they're married and add your partner in your application otherwise that's lying/an offence.
> 
> If you are just in a relationship/de facto it's probably easier to claim that you're single but you will not be able to add a partner in your application so it means you and your partner will need to be apart for a few years if you decide to go down that path.


Yeah, but which path will you choose if you be given the options:

1, claim unskilled partner and get 0 points / 5 points (English) and be ranked at the bottom of the system and end up finishing up your visa and both going back home

2. Go as single for primary applicants and get 10 points and one has to go back home temporarily (or maybe some of the unskilled partners already live in another country otherwise why they not try to be skilled partners? ) and wait to be invited PLUS you can always add a subsequent entrant once you been granted visa am I right? so probably won't need to be apart for that long at all.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

victorgu said:


> Yeah, but which path will you choose if you be given the options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of this bare on the consequence of future partner visa rejection. At the end of the day, more of a personal choice. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Not all counties have that.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Just hypothetically speaking taking Victorian Driving licensing as a benchmark. They check for the validity of different country driving licenses. In the same way, DHA can forward the list of singles to different country consulates to check their single status.If they have registered their marriage or not.


----------



## aanser (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,

My concern is not related to this thread. Just need your inputs/suggestions. 

One of my friend has planned to apply for ACS. But the portal states that from 27th September, the process of getting experience letter has been changed, and any new application need to adhere to new guidelines specified by the authorities. 

Can anyone confirm on this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

If applicants want to exclude their partner that's up to them, the point for the DHA is to only give PR visas to skilled people so it won't affect much from their side


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi 
does anyone know anything about 189 visa - 5 points for regional study.

this point is only for recent graduate? any specific details has been announced yet ? like graduate past 2 years whatever.. (i did my degree in Newcastle approx 3 yrs ago ) 

thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

adumithu said:


> This has become a mess. No country can give certificate for singles.


Actually a few states / territories in Australia do. I think overseas they might be called certificates of no record of marriage / no impediment to marriage.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> I don't think it matters too much to the govt. Their goal is to have less unskilled migrants. If someone removes their partner from their PR application because they are unskilled then it works out for them.


Another question arises here. What if someone submits his EOI as a single candidate and got an invite. Then he submits his visa as well. But during visa, he changes his status to married and add his wife. I know they will check his marriage certificate. What if the marriage is really happened during his visa processing? Will he be allowed to claim 10 points and take his wife with him?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Another question arises here. What if someone submits his EOI as a single candidate and got an invite. Then he submits his visa as well. But during visa, he changes his status to married and add his wife. I know they will check his marriage certificate. What if the marriage is really happened during his visa processing? Will he be allowed to claim 10 points and take his wife with him?


They can add a condition that a spouse cannot be added during the processing of the visa or even sponsor for a period of say 1 or 2 years from the grant
It all depends on what the department wants to achieve 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

NB said:


> They can add a condition that a spouse cannot be added during the processing of the visa or even sponsor for a period of say 1 or 2 years from the grant
> It all depends on what the department wants to achieve
> 
> Cheers


What if a single applicant get married to a skilled partner during the VISA processing period? if the spouse already got skill assessment and competent English, there should be a way to add them to the VISA application.

If they add a condition that a spouse cannot be added during the visa processing, Genuine applicants also will be affected.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> What if a single applicant get married to a skilled partner during the VISA processing period? if the spouse already got skill assessment and competent English, there should be a way to add them to the VISA application.
> 
> If they add a condition that a spouse cannot be added during the visa processing, Genuine applicants also will be affected.


No matter what you do, there will be some affected applicants
You cannot please everybody 
If you try to put so many conditions, it will be one big mess which no one will be able to understand 
Just watch the TV series Yes minister if you want to see how bureaucrats draft a legislation

As it is they have created a mess by saying that first and first equals etc for spouse points which they are now cleaning

Cheers


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

victorgu said:


> That is a really interesting question, DHA can not ask for any evidence to proof anyone who is single.
> I mean they can anyone who was claiming partner points for evidence of their relationship, de facto or married etc. but there is no way to check whether they are single. It is always easier to show someone is NOT in a relationship than in a relationship.
> 
> so this is getting interesting now as DHA will soon notice that after Nov 16 all of the sudden there are too many single applicants appear. It is predictable that some applicants with an unskilled partner will now update their EOI to single status to obtain that 10 points and DHA will have no way to check their marital status as they can say the previous relationship not exist



Why would it be difficult to enquire if someone is single or not? They can ask for a letter confirming your status from the city office. In most countries, there is a database of each citizen, which includes their status and this can serve as a proof.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Yup, it's better to take it on the chin and stop arguing what's fair/unfair & how things should work! (as we don't have a say in policy changes). Try to get more points and if unable to do so for a 189 invite then consider 491; it's not that bad of an option considering the way things are unfolding since dec'17.
> Still bitter about all the changes being made then pursue other options (Canada being one).
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Hi,
I was wondering if it would be interesting for people who are interested in Australian immigration to consider New Zealand immigration as the next best choice? One can guess that due to the smaller size and population, the job market might also be limited, but has anyone given some thought to how a 75-80 point scorer for Aussie immigration would fare if he/she applies for New Zealand immigration? Currently they select EOIs above 160 points but just hoping to get some thoughts from others who may have given it a thought.

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, there will be a huge surge in increase of single applicants, and people who will lie about their relationship because their partner's are not skilled will affect the chances of genuine single people getting 189.
> 
> Very sad, that people will go to this extent and ruin someone else's chance


Why do they need to lie? They don't really care about your relationship, it's all about your application. Even if you have 2 wives, but applied as single it's ok, they won't get visa.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> It will be a nightmare
> Anybody can screw you by claiming that you have given a false declaration and you are in a defacto relationship with him/her
> 
> 
> Cheers


How can they screw you if you applied as single? That's it you are not asking them to give visa to your partner even if you got one.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

Marsickk said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > It will be a nightmare
> ...


So let's say you apply as single even when you are not, what will be your plan for bringing your spouse? 

You will definitely raise a dependant visa for her after getting your grant. Wouldn't the date in your marriage certificate give you away ? 

And if you go a step further to say that this is perfectly fine to do, then why do you think DHA is giving less point for an application where the spouse is not skilled? 

This is not about whether or not you want to apply as a single person even when u are not. You have to provide all your information truthfully.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Marsickk said:


> How can they screw you if you applied as single? That's it you are not asking them to give visa to your partner even if you got one.


Nope
You cannot apply as a single if you are married or defacto relationship, even if you are not including your spouse in the application 

Single means you have to be a bachelor 
Not sure if divorcees can apply as single or not

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> You cannot apply as a single if you are married or defacto relationship, even if you are not including your spouse in the application
> 
> Single means you have to be a bachelor
> ...


Oh, that's even greater. More beneficial for us, singles.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Guys need advice on this - 
I will be on 90 points in december , occupation is security specialist. My 485 is expiring in first week of jan 20. 
Agents are advising me to get a diploma and just wait for the invite. In case if the visa gets refused he asked me to go on MRT. 
Or 
Get admission in masters to have high chances to get visa. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> Guys need advice on this -
> I will be on 90 points in december , occupation is security specialist. My 485 is expiring in first week of jan 20.
> Agents are advising me to get a diploma and just wait for the invite. In case if the visa gets refused he asked me to go on MRT.
> Or
> ...


Have you already submitted your eoi or are you going to post 16/11 ?


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Have you already submitted your eoi or are you going to post 16/11 ?




I have submitted my Eoi in august at 75 ,will get extra point for age in December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

ahujahooman said:


> Shyamal_021 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you already submitted your eoi or are you going to post 16/11 ?
> ...


So you will be at 85 on 16/11 and if you manage to make 90 before December round, you might have an outside chance (provided they increase the number of invites). If not, 90 should still be good enough after a few rounds. 
At this point, everybody is waiting what the numbers will be post new changes because the current buzz is that DHA will keep the number to 100 for October and November round.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

A friend of mine who got the invite for 189 visa a couple of months back says his visa processing estimation time has increased to 11 to 22 months now [initially it used to be some 6months]. Has any one else heard similar news? would any one know the reason for that?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> A friend of mine who got the invite for 189 visa a couple of months back says his visa processing estimation time has increased to 11 to 22 months now [initially it used to be some 6months]. Has any one else heard similar news? would any one know the reason for that?


That's correct, it's currently 11-22 for 189 and 9-10 for 190, you can check the global processing times here yourself https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#
The basic reason for this is that the DoHA is planning to focus more on 190 and the new 491 visa and prioritise them over 189.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Quick question guys - I understand that it has been a 100 invite rounds from July so far, but is there any confirmation or indication that the invites will increase after November? Is there any specific number of invites that would definitely be sent this year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> Quick question guys - I understand that it has been a 100 invite rounds from July so far, but is there any confirmation or indication that the invites will increase after November? Is there any specific number of invites that would definitely be sent this year?


I don’t think even the bosses at DHA have made up their mind on what to do with 189 invites 
It’s a very fluid situation and will probably depend on what response they get with the new 491 visas

Cheers


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t think even the bosses at DHA have made up their mind on what to do with 189 invites
> It’s a very fluid situation and will probably depend on what response they get with the new 491 visas
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB! I am trying to get the maximum points I can for 189 visa, but worried that the whole 189 visa thing could stop before I could achieve it. Do you think it's a possibility that granting 189 visas could stop altogether soon, even after the official DHA announcement of the spouse point changes for 189 post November?


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

When the October 2019 round going to happen? Coming Friday or Monday?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

adumithu said:


> When the October 2019 round going to happen? Coming Friday or Monday?


Thursday night

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> When the October 2019 round going to happen? Coming Friday or Monday?


October 10th 6.30 PM india time

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> October 10th 6.30 PM india time
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

*Oct Round*

What are the chances to get more than 100 invites this month?

----
Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
EOI update: 24 Sept 2019.

EOI 189 - 85 
EOI 190 - 90 (NSW)
----
layball: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Andyrobarts said:


> What are the chances to get more than 100 invites this month?
> 
> ----
> Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
> ...


To be honest, "I think" pretty good, they might clear all the 85 and 85+ from the 189 queue by giving 1000 invites, which will clear pathway for future 80 pointers or they stick to 100 this month and give 1000 in November before the changes.

Again take my opinion with a grain of salt, I am using logic, they may have entirely different purpose on giving out the number of invites.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be honest, "I think" pretty good, they might clear all the 85 and 85+ from the 189 queue by giving 1000 invites, which will clear pathway for future 80 pointers or they stick to 100 this month and give 1000 in November before the changes.
> 
> Again take my opinion with a grain of salt, I am using logic, they may have entirely different purpose on giving out the number of invites.


Good to see such positive thoughts on the number of invites. This is what keeps us going. Hopefully increase of invites is around the corner.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Yes, there will be a huge surge in increase of single applicants, and people who will lie about their relationship because their partner's are not skilled will affect the chances of genuine single people getting 189.
> 
> Very sad, that people will go to this extent and ruin someone else's chance


I don't understand the problem here, what does it matter anyway? 

I mean if someone's going to lie that they are single and get PR, then only they get PR. They will still have to sort something for their partner, and let me tell you if they go down the route of partner visa and PR it's a very long and expensive pathway... but, why not? 

It's the way Home Affairs is designing the visa program, but I wouldn't blame it on the applicants to try their chance... Also unless you are actually married, there's not really any way to prove you are in a relationship, at least in Australia - so it's not really a lie.


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be honest, "I think" pretty good, they might clear all the 85 and 85+ from the 189 queue by giving 1000 invites, which will clear pathway for future 80 pointers or they stick to 100 this month and give 1000 in November before the changes.
> 
> Again take my opinion with a grain of salt, I am using logic, they may have entirely different purpose on giving out the number of invites.


I am hoping this too... Best for everyone. finger-cross.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> I don't understand the problem here, what does it matter anyway?
> 
> I mean if someone's going to lie that they are single and get PR, then only they get PR. They will still have to sort something for their partner, and let me tell you if they go down the route of partner visa and PR it's a very long and expensive pathway... but, why not?
> 
> It's the way Home Affairs is designing the visa program, but I wouldn't blame it on the applicants to try their chance... Also unless you are actually married, there's not really any way to prove you are in a relationship, at least in Australia - so it's not really a lie.


I think this came out the wrong way.

If you look at the SkillSelect website, when you fill in personal details, there is a question for "Relationship Status" with the following options

1) Divorced
2) Engaged
3) De facto
4) Married
5) Never married
6) Separated
7) Widowed

Now as people have mentioned a person in de facto relationship would not mention his/her relationship status and choose option 5) Never Married - which in my opinion is fair but unethical. They will get 10 points for being single. 

Now when it comes to people who are Married, as soon as they select option 4) the system wouldn't allocate 10 points to them irrespective of if they include their partner in the application or not. This is why the system says "NEVER MARRIED" and not "SINGLE"

Now to people who think, they will identify themselves as single to gain 10 points while being married, if you select option 5) Never Married. You would be lying on your EOI and will certainly get your PR but you face 99% risk of getting your PR rejected or cancelled in future (after grant) when you apply for Partner visa and DHA looks at your Marriage Certificate. 

All in all, the people gaining advantage unethically are people who are in a De Facto relationship and people who are engaged, as they can lie and hold off their wedding until after grant. 

I mentioned the surge in Singles applications because people who were looking for 2 invites before (primary applicant and de facto partner) will now identify themselves as singles, which as I mentioned before is fair as they will take up only 1 invite, and pay additional costs for Partner visa which for an offshore application can be a lot, but for onshore pretty easy. 

Cheers


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Good to see such positive thoughts on the number of invites. This is what keeps us going. Hopefully increase of invites is around the corner.


Mate, like I said take my opinion with a grain of salt, but being hopeful is not wrong and that is why we are on this forum, as talking to others who are in the same situation as us makes us feel less lonely.


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Mate, like I said take my opinion with a grain of salt, but being hopeful is not wrong and that is why we are on this forum, as talking to others who are in the same situation as us makes us feel less lonely.


Still, like your attitude.:amen:


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I mentioned the surge in Singles applications because people who were looking for 2 invites before (primary applicant and de facto partner) will now identify themselves as singles, which as I mentioned before is fair as they will take up only 1 invite, and pay additional costs for Partner visa which for an offshore application can be a lot, but for onshore pretty easy.


A married applicant uses up only one invitation regardless of how many dependents they include on their visa application.

Hopefully people will think before lying on their EOIs because there are many ways they may be tripped up in the future if they try to later apply for a partner visa for the de facto partner they conveniently forgot about during their own application.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Maggie-May24 said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned the surge in Singles applications because people who were looking for 2 invites before (primary applicant and de facto partner) will now identify themselves as singles, which as I mentioned before is fair as they will take up only 1 invite, and pay additional costs for Partner visa which for an offshore application can be a lot, but for onshore pretty easy.
> ...


This is true, in the past the number of invitations was based in the assumption that most applicants were not single 
Now that the points change prioritises singles there will be more invites !


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I think this came out the wrong way.
> 
> If you look at the SkillSelect website, when you fill in personal details, there is a question for "Relationship Status" with the following options
> 
> ...


This might seem to be the work-around for de factor partners as you have mentioned. However, it is still illegal and will be punished by DHA should they discover that. Particularly, when they apply for partner visa right after gaining PR, this will definitely rise a red flag to DHA and they might decide to open their cases again and cancel PR of those people. I believe this alone is enough to make them think twice before attempting to deceive DHA.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > I think this came out the wrong way.
> ...


You can't cancel PR 
It would definitely affect all future applications though


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

BondiRad said:


> You can't cancel PR
> It would definitely affect all future applications though


DHA has the authority to cancel any type of visa, including PR, under section 109 - Providing False Information.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > You can't cancel PR
> ...


Now I'm not an expert but i was under the impression that there was only precedent to cancel permanent residency after a serious crime or a sentencing of over 12 months in prison


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> Now I'm not an expert but i was under the impression that there was only precedent to cancel permanent residency after a serious crime or a sentencing of over 12 months in prison


They can cancel PR visas if you provide wrong information.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Believe me, they can even strip your Australian Citizenship if they find out that you have given false information. And that happened before. So yeah, be careful and responsible for what you want to do.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Mate, like I said take my opinion with a grain of salt, but being hopeful is not wrong and that is why we are on this forum, as talking to others who are in the same situation as us makes us feel less lonely.


Sure Mate. I understand that part.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

If anyone tried to risk their application which was processed in 1-2 years (current timeline), high chance that it would be refused, living in fear and nervous of cancelling visa, investing 4-10k aud into the uncertainty, then go for claiming yourself single whilst being married already. DHA has all the information you submitted to them, and they have other tools to check your identity. Do you think they only trust whatever you gave to them? Remember they can make 1 mistake and letting you in, but in the future you and your partner/spouse never know what they can do.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

etadaking said:


> Believe me, they can even strip your Australian Citizenship if they find out that you have given false information. And that happened before. So yeah, be careful and responsible for what you want to do.


I think they can only do this with dual citizenship. Stripping a single remaining citizenship would be against human rights ...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

BondiRad said:


> You can't cancel PR
> It would definitely affect all future applications though





Thpham1 said:


> This might seem to be the work-around for de factor partners as you have mentioned. However, it is still illegal and will be punished by DHA should they discover that. Particularly, when they apply for partner visa right after gaining PR, this will definitely rise a red flag to DHA and they might decide to open their cases again and cancel PR of those people. I believe this alone is enough to make them think twice before attempting to deceive DHA.


Partner visa requires you to prove that you have been in a de facto relationship for 1 year.

If you apply right after you get 189 (depending on how long it took for you to get 189), you will probably get your PR or partner visa rejected, unless you wait for 1 year and claim that you guys started dating after you got your 189 grant.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> Partner visa requires you to prove that you have been in a de facto relationship for 1 year.
> 
> If you apply right after you get 189 (depending on how long it took for you to get 189), you will probably get your PR or partner visa rejected, unless you wait for 1 year and claim that you guys started dating after you got your 189 grant.


It is still very risky. I am certain that DHA is very thorough with checking genuine relationship and if they can pick up even just a small inconsistency, then that's all it takes.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Now to people who think, they will identify themselves as single to gain 10 points while being married, if you select option 5) Never Married. You would be lying on your EOI and will certainly get your PR but you face 99% risk of getting your PR rejected or cancelled in future (after grant) when you apply for Partner visa and DHA looks at your Marriage Certificate.


I understand your point entirely, and I agree. However if someone is going to lie that they are single to gain 10 extra points, then they should wait a fair bit of time before applying for Partner Visa.

If they do wait a bit, I can't see how Home Affairs could detect anything wrong (assuming they were in a relationship before, but NOT married, so no documented proof anywhere). It's the nature of life, people meet people and get into relationships, DHA won't cancel a partner visa just because the primary PR holder was single before. Heck for what's it's worth, I submitted my EOI as single and then added my partner onto my final application back in 2017, without changing my EOI, and it was granted for both of us with zero questions asked from DHA  

I agree it's slightly unethical, but it's pretty easy to pretend your relationship is a recent one when you're not legally married. It comes with a sacrifice though, it's not just 100% win-win for the couples who go down that route because for it to work (and for the partner to also obtain PR) they will potentially have to spend quite a fair bit of time apart from each other, especially if you're offshore applicant, plus the financial costs of the partner visa as well. So it's not like it's an easy cheat and I'm sure many couples will think twice before trying that "workaround"... I don't think it will be as bad a problem as most people do here...


----------



## abdelm (Mar 21, 2019)

Has there been any clarifications from DHA regarding applicants who are defacto/married, but with Australian citizens? In my case, I have an Australian (defacto) partner, so in my 189 EOI I selected 'Defacto' for relationship status, and selected 'No' for the options to include family members now or in the future.

Would I then be eligible for the 10 points given to 'single' applicants?

Would they simply look at the relationship status and not give points, or would they actually look at who is included in the application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abdelm said:


> Has there been any clarifications from DHA regarding applicants who are defacto/married, but with Australian citizens? In my case, I have an Australian (defacto) partner, so in my 189 EOI I selected 'Defacto' for relationship status, and selected 'No' for the options to include family members now or in the future.
> 
> Would I then be eligible for the 10 points given to 'single' applicants?
> 
> Would they simply look at the relationship status and not give points, or would they actually look at who is included in the application?


I think the definition of single is that you should be single, and not married but applying singly 
That’s how I read it
Wait for the fine print or the points to get updated on 16 Nov


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Whatever the case maybe, false EoIs will take away genuine invites 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wafz (Sep 19, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Whatever the case maybe, false EoIs will take away genuine invites
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I doubt it's as bad as it looks like. Finding people with fake single status is actually very easy. on my passport you have to note your marriage status. past visas. so if someone decides to lie, the DHA can EASILY check your past records and if they find discrepancies you're screwed. either that or people just need to not include their partners, everybody is happy cause at the end of the day you don't get to stay here just cause you married a skilled person, get off your butt and put in the work. simple.
That way secondary applicants will have to earn their secondary application for 189 visa. 

I'm not saying it's all fine and dandy but I think this, and the fact that DHA plans to incorporate all changes without changing the EOI, makes for a fair system. eveyrthing else is speculation, untill december rolls around it's better to wait.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

abdelm said:


> Has there been any clarifications from DHA regarding applicants who are defacto/married, but with Australian citizens? In my case, I have an Australian (defacto) partner, so in my 189 EOI I selected 'Defacto' for relationship status, and selected 'No' for the options to include family members now or in the future.
> 
> Would I then be eligible for the 10 points given to 'single' applicants?
> 
> Would they simply look at the relationship status and not give points, or would they actually look at who is included in the application?


Hi,
As far as I understand, de-facto relationships are those where two partners are living together and sharing financial matters/obligations. There is incentive to do that as in many countries, you can get tax returns when you file your income as a joint-household. This appears in your tax return forms and DHA can enquire (with your permission) the tax department of your city. This is not impossible to find out, atleast if you are in the West but I am not sure if candidates from non-Western countries have such tax incentives, in which case why would anyone expose their status as"de-facto"? This separates de-facto applicant from Single applicant but they are both Never Married, unless the de-facto is in a registered Civil Union in which case he/she is not Single but still Never Married. The de-facto status if Civil Union does not apply, could be tricky because the tax class of someone in de-facto relationship may still be single if tax returns were never filed as a joint household. In this special case, a de-facto applicant can claim to be Single in a new EOI, which is unethical and may have unforeseen consequences later on. Also, someone in a de-facto relationship (with or without civil union) can also genuinely break-up and become single again (Never Married). Lastly, long distance relationship between two singles would ethically not qualify as de-facto relationship assuming they are not living together in a joint household and not sharing financial matters/obligations.

Waiting to see some DHA clarifications on this.


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

Goodluck to us all tonight!!!!! Like someone has stated before, hope that they clear all the 85 pointers before December round.


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

nekosama123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Goodluck to us all tonight!!!!! Like someone has stated before, hope that they clear all the 85 pointers before December round.




Hope some of you will end the waiting game!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

yumz683 said:


> Hi,
> As far as I understand, de-facto relationships are those where two partners are living together and sharing financial matters/obligations. There is incentive to do that as in many countries, you can get tax returns when you file your income as a joint-household. This appears in your tax return forms and DHA can enquire (with your permission) the tax department of your city. This is not impossible to find out, atleast if you are in the West but I am not sure if candidates from non-Western countries have such tax incentives, in which case why would anyone expose their status as"de-facto"? This separates de-facto applicant from Single applicant but they are both Never Married, unless the de-facto is in a registered Civil Union in which case he/she is not Single but still Never Married. The de-facto status if Civil Union does not apply, could be tricky because the tax class of someone in de-facto relationship may still be single if tax returns were never filed as a joint household. In this special case, a de-facto applicant can claim to be Single in a new EOI, which is unethical and may have unforeseen consequences later on. Also, someone in a de-facto relationship (with or without civil union) can also genuinely break-up and become single again (Never Married). Lastly, long distance relationship between two singles would ethically not qualify as de-facto relationship assuming they are not living together in a joint household and not sharing financial matters/obligations.
> 
> Waiting to see some DHA clarifications on this.


A defacto relationship is not exclusive to living together or having each other in their tax forms. It could mean a lot of things. A long distance relationship can qualify as a defacto relationship as long as you prove that you've been together for at least a year (flight tickets, message logs, etc). Majority of people who get a partner/defacto visa are in a long distance relationship.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

If they are giving 1000, 80 pointers also will get cleared.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

abdelm said:


> Has there been any clarifications from DHA regarding applicants who are defacto/married, but with Australian citizens? In my case, I have an Australian (defacto) partner, so in my 189 EOI I selected 'Defacto' for relationship status, and selected 'No' for the options to include family members now or in the future.
> 
> Would I then be eligible for the 10 points given to 'single' applicants?
> 
> Would they simply look at the relationship status and not give points, or would they actually look at who is included in the application?


They will finally recognize this subset of people and are lumping it with the single category and allowing 10 points for a de facto/married partner that is an Australian citizen.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

LordD said:


> They will finally recognize this subset of people and are lumping it with the single category and allowing 10 points for a de facto/married partner that is an Australian citizen.


"10 points – if you have a partner who is an Australian citizen or Permanent resident"
It's already included.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I reckon it'll be another round of 100 tonight.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

outrageous_view said:


> Partner visa requires you to prove that you have been in a de facto relationship for 1 year.
> 
> If you apply right after you get 189 (depending on how long it took for you to get 189), you will probably get your PR or partner visa rejected, unless you wait for 1 year and claim that you guys started dating after you got your 189 grant.


And then the lying will need to continue. The partner visa application asks when the relationship began, the applicant and sponsor need to provide statements about their relationship, they need to provide statements from other people who know them, etc. So now applicants will need to ask their friends/family to lie for them too. It's honestly not worth the risk and applicants wouldn't find too many people sympathetic to their plight if they're found out, have the PR visa cancelled and 3-10 year ban on applying for another visa due to providing false information.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Maggie-May24 said:


> And then the lying will need to continue. The partner visa application asks when the relationship began, the applicant and sponsor need to provide statements about their relationship, they need to provide statements from other people who know them, etc. So now applicants will need to ask their friends/family to lie for them too. It's honestly not worth the risk and applicants wouldn't find too many people sympathetic to their plight if they're found out, have the PR visa cancelled and 3-10 year ban on applying for another visa due to providing false information.


I don't think it's that hard though lol, thats the least of their worries. You only need to provide 2 statements and it's usually one from your best friend or something and another from your family so it's not like they're going around asking strangers for favours. Plus they don't interview your family/friends so.


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> A defacto relationship is not exclusive to living together or having each other in their tax forms. It could mean a lot of things. A long distance relationship can qualify as a defacto relationship as long as you prove that you've been together for at least a year (flight tickets, message logs, etc). Majority of people who get a partner/defacto visa are in a long distance relationship.


Long distance partnerships would need to prove commitment beyond friendship to qualify as de-facto relationship. On another thread I found this link (https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa/) quite informative. It sheds some light on de-facto partnerships in terms of their "living together", "temporary separation", "joint household" and "long standing" aspects. If these cannot be proven, the de-facto status can be misused and DHA knows this. Individual situations should be considered. The proof of relationship via family testimonies could be tricky if its not declared-and-appreciated type of a relationship.

Quote (from the site mentioned):
"The following requirements will apply to all partner visa application (i.e. de-facto or spouse relationship):
- You must be living together or, if not, any separation must be only temporary (and you would need to explain how your separation is only temporary if applicable)
- Mutual commitment to a shared life to the exclusion of all others
- Genuine and continuing relationship with your partner
- Health and character: Primary visa applicant and all members of his or her family unit must satisfy the health and character requirements for the grant of a permanent residency visa...."

Read also on the Household and Financial aspects, which are quite similar to Married couples, when applying for Partner Visa.

Good luck for tonight.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Question - 
With only 100 invites sent in last two rounds (and probably in upcoming 2 rounds as well), there are people waiting at 80 points. Once the new points system come in, what are the chances of people getting invited at 90 in December round?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Question -
> With only 100 invites sent in last two rounds (and probably in upcoming 2 rounds as well), there are people waiting at 80 points. Once the new points system come in, what are the chances of people getting invited at 90 in December round?


No one can tell. 

The main parameter here will be whether they increase the number of invites (say to 1000) per round, but they might not even do that.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys,
I have a somewhat irrelevant question to this thread. Is the new 491 Visa only going to be "introduced" on Nov. 16, or are we going to actually be able to submit our EOIs at Nov. 16?
Good luck to you all tonight 💓


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> Now I'm not an expert but i was under the impression that there was only precedent to cancel permanent residency after a serious crime or a sentencing of over 12 months in prison


They can even cancel the citizenship if they have to. Google it.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yasmin.jll said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a somewhat irrelevant question to this thread. Is the new 491 Visa only going to be "introduced" on Nov. 16, or are we going to actually be able to submit our EOIs at Nov. 16?
> Good luck to you all tonight 💓


You can submit your EOI from 16 Nov
The invites will follow in due course

Cheers


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

Anyone know about regional study 5points - any announcement from DHA ? 

Just i am wondering wether i am eligible for extra 5 points as i studied in Newcastle ( but graduated in 2016) 

Thank u and good luck with tonight!


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks NB, you have all the answers 😊


NB said:


> Yasmin.jll said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jbhifi said:


> Anyone know about regional study 5points - any announcement from DHA ?
> 
> Just i am wondering wether i am eligible for extra 5 points as i studied in Newcastle ( but graduated in 2016)
> 
> Thank u and good luck with tonight!


The beauty of the Skillselect process is that you don’t have to claim points
You just fill in the correct data, and the system gives you points that you are eligible for
So you just have to make sure that all your dates and claims are correct
On 16 Nov you will come to know

Cheers


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

Good luck of everyone who is waiting for an invite tonight!

(I'm off to bed

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

nohtyp said:


> BondiRad said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm not an expert but i was under the impression that there was only precedent to cancel permanent residency after a serious crime or a sentencing of over 12 months in prison
> ...


Again, just so people don't get the wrong impression: This can only happen for dual citizenship. If you end up with only an Australian citizenship and have your only place of residency in Australia, then it can't be revoked under any circumstances, not even for the most serious crimes.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Good luck to all those waiting for the invitation round today.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Best wishes to all waiting for invites today


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Anyone got the invite for 189?


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Anyone got the invite for 189?


Another small round? did anyone get invite for 261313?


----------



## Srikanth596 (Jan 13, 2019)

I am on 80 points ICT security specialist I haven’t received invitation


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hi Guyz,

Any news on invitation round?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Seems like another 100 points round only.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Srikanth596 said:


> I am on 80 points ICT security specialist I haven’t received invitation


Probably, again the small number of invites.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

no luck yet, so may be another small round.


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

Skillselect website is down. Probably no invitations today 

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/IntendingMigrant


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

What is happening here man....

So many people are still hoping for this program to get back on track. DHA should have clear the air by now if they have any plan to close this 189 stream.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

much big round this time,looks all 85 has been cleared except accountants and auditor

more data to come


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

I got invite at 75 points: 261313

Wait...just kiddin 

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> much big round this time,looks all 85 has been cleared except accountants and auditor
> 
> more data to come


Source?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bull sh**.com


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> much big round this time,looks all 85 has been cleared except accountants and auditor
> 
> more data to come


Any source for this please ?


----------



## jbhifi (Oct 3, 2019)

Well i am in Chinese community too but looks like big round this time, i havent got the invitation though ... 85 accountant ...


----------



## hamidyk (Jul 17, 2019)

A well-known agent from Iran is talking about around 600 invitations this round.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

hamidyk said:


> A well-known agent from Iran is talking about around 600 invitations this round.


Bul*****s***t

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Probably, again the small number of invites.


DoE?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Confirmed re-invitation(1 wasted invite) to a 80 pointer Doe probably in April-May!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> Confirmed re-invitation(1 wasted invite) to a 80 pointer Doe probably in April-May!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Occupation 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Occupation
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


261313

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> 261313
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Doe was in april or May u mean....

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Doe was in april or May u mean....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Yeah... Because that guy had 2 invites wastes...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

let us have a first look of this round data,i think at least 1000-1500 invitations issued:

accountant:90 points Aug 21 2019
auditor:85 points Apri 11 2019
ICT 2611:All 85 cleared til oct 10 2019
ICT 2613:All 85 cleared til oct 10 2019
ICT 2631:85 points 8 Aug 2019
Mechanical engineer:85 Points 31 Aug 2019
No data for electronic and other engineers for now
All other occupations:85 points all cleared,80 points up to 15 May 2019


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> Yeah... Because that guy had 2 invites wastes...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


That mean tonight's round might hv more than 100 invites

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Does a 100 invitation round means a total of 100 invites have been sent for all the occupations? or 100 per each occupation? Thanks


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> That mean tonight's round might hv more than 100 invites
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Must be....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Does a 100 invitation round means a total of 100 invites have been sent for all the occupations? or 100 per each occupation? Thanks


Total of 100 in 189 and 489... 489 now being closed... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> let us have a first look of this round data,i think at least 1000-1500 invitations issued:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is true, it's a very positive news. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> Total of 100 in 189 and 489... 489 now being closed...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Of which, how many have been sent to 189 for occupation 2613? Will I get to know that number atleast at a later point of time?


----------



## abhishek1212 (Apr 8, 2018)

Got Invitation for - 189 in this round

Initial EOI Feb-2019 - 70 Points
EOI Updated in May-2019 - 80 points - Language +10
Last EOI updated on 29-Sep-2019, added 5 points for skilled spouse

85 Points
261312 - Developer Programmer

Age -30
Education - 15
Employment Exp - 15
Language - 20
Spouse -5


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

abhishek1212 said:


> Got Invitation for - 189 in this round
> 
> Initial EOI Feb-2019 - 70 Points
> EOI Updated in May-2019 - 80 points - Language +10
> ...


Look like a big round. Anyone with 80p for non prodata should have received an invitation now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Anyone got invited for 80 points for software engineer occupation?


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

saravan_p said:


> Of which, how many have been sent to 189 for occupation 2613? Will I get to know that number atleast at a later point of time?


Probably around 23-25th of this month... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone got invited with 80 points for Mechanical Engineer 233512?


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Any engineering technologist got invite 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Moincue said:


> Anyone got invited with 80 points for Mechanical Engineer 233512?


How many points u expecting after nov change 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Any engineering technologist got invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Not yet received any update from my agent


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

Guys this is a petition demanding the decrease of 491 taxable income requirement:
http://chng.it/7BYzZMmswv


----------



## nekosama123 (Jul 27, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> let us have a first look of this round data,i think at least 1000-1500 invitations issued:
> 
> accountant:90 points Aug 21 2019
> auditor:85 points Apri 11 2019
> ...


1000-1500 invitations and accounting points still 90? 😂😂😂


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Holy ****! I got invite today! I didn't even bother checking until now thinking that it will be the same as last 2 rounds! OMG! Super happy!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

manali.phadke said:


> Anyone got invited for 80 points for software engineer occupation?


Someone in another forum reported receiving an invite 2nd time, probably this is a wasted invite (261313, DOE: Apr'19). I'm not sure if 80 backlog has moved post July.

Hope the no. of invitations issued are > 100 this time. Look how quickly the times change, 75 was enough last year and now even 85 is not enough. Seems like a deliberate push towards the regional areas


----------



## iamparikh (Jul 5, 2019)

sharada_3288 said:


> Holy ****! I got invite today! I didn't even bother checking until now thinking that it will be the same as last 2 rounds! OMG! Super happy!




Congratulations can you provide your Job Code, DOE & Points details here for everyone.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> Congratulations can you provide your Job Code, DOE & Points details here for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Her signature says 
189 EOI - 80 points - DOE - 1st June 2019


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

sharada_3288 said:


> Holy ****! I got invite today! I didn't even bother checking until now thinking that it will be the same as last 2 rounds! OMG! Super happy!


Congrats


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

iamparikh said:


> sharada_3288 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy ****! I got invite today! I didn't even bother checking until now thinking that it will be the same as last 2 rounds! OMG! Super happy!
> ...


Your points and code please ?


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## ShruthiN (Apr 26, 2019)

@sharada, can you please confirm your doe and job code.


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

ShruthiN said:


> @sharada, can you please confirm your doe and job code.


Please find the details in my signature 
Cheers!


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi,

I have a question. I am at 75( will increase to 80 after nov 16th) and have booked for naati( curently july, but considering to get an earlier slot in january with the help of some agents). Iscaah as of now says not to expect invite till next sept. My acs assesment expires on sep 22nd 2020. Do I need to apply for new ACS by september 2020? Presently am not on a job and if the situation continues i might lose points( considering acs has give 8+ years).

Do I need to have an ACS assesment which might be valid beyond 2020 sept?

Regards,
Sowmya


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

*bulala*



Moincue said:


> Anyone got invited with 80 points for Mechanical Engineer 233512?


I haven't. Looks like they only cleared up all the 85 pointers now.


----------



## soumi1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Some 80s also got cleared for Security specialist for May/June DOE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

*bulala*



Moincue said:


> Anyone got invited with 80 points for Mechanical Engineer 233512?


I haven't... Looks like they only cleared up all 85 pointers now


----------



## abhishek1212 (Apr 8, 2018)

Yes, looks like all 85 got cleared in 2613, while some other engineering occupations 80 also got invited for Apr-June 2019 DOE.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

abhishek1212 said:


> Yes, looks like all 85 got cleared in 2613, while some other engineering occupations 80 also got invited for Apr-June 2019 DOE.


Other engineering 2339 u talking about 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

My guess is only 300-500 invites issued, they decided to clear all 85+ and to keep the invite number a round figure, some 80 pointers also got invited in the process.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

bulala said:


> I haven't... Looks like they only cleared up all 85 pointers now


It depends on your DOE, so what is your DOE?


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Did any 80 pointers get invited?

I am 80, DOE is July 01 262112 Security Specialist


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

I have 80 points for 261313 and have been missing by 2 days from
3 months.. EOI was on May 15


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Holyyy crap.. I got 189 Invite too. Gonna withdraw my 190..


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

cnflwy said:


> Holyyy crap.. I got 189 Invite too. Gonna withdraw my 190..


Ur points doe and occupation 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Ur points doe and occupation
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


80 Points Quantity Surveyor.

DOE: Can't recall.. I'll check it. should be around April


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

So is the last DOE for an 80 pointer confirmed to be for 1-Jun Electronics Engineer pro-rata? :-/


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

My bad. my eoi was the 3rd of June 2019!


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

fuzzydunlop said:


> So is the last DOE for an 80 pointer confirmed to be for 1-Jun Electronics Engineer pro-rata? :-/


Yes, that's correct.
We should receive more information from many people here when their agents are up.


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

etadaking said:


> It depends on your DOE, so what is your DOE?


my DOE is 27/08/19


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

Is there any Mechanism 2335 with 80 points invited at all?


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

bulala said:


> my DOE is 27/08/19


So that makes a lot of sense, mate.
I believe so far, they have cleared up until June 2019. So let's hope for November Round, as now all 85+ are cleared.


----------



## BondiRad (Sep 5, 2019)

etadaking said:


> bulala said:
> 
> 
> > my DOE is 27/08/19
> ...


Last time 85s were cleared was July and that took 220 invites
Very curious to see how many 80s have been cleared


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Please, please withdraw your 190 EOI if you have already received an invitation in 189. Give others chance too. Cheers!


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hearty congratulations to all who got the invites. For others you will probably get it in the Next round. All the best.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

vish0299 said:


> Did any 80 pointers get invited?
> 
> I am 80, DOE is July 01 262112 Security Specialist


Will u hv 90points after November 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Jittu316786 said:


> I have 80 points for 261313 and have been missing by 2 days from
> 3 months.. EOI was on May 15


was waiting for your reply. I wish like other codes this time some good news for 80 pointers in 261313 also. but bad luck for us. Hope we see the change in next round.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Div_k said:


> Not yet received any update from my agent


R u engineeing technologist and ur points and doe

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes. I will. But i wanna get invited before it all gets messedup :/


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Will u hv 90points after November
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Yes I will.


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

no invitation here =////


how many invites do you guys think they sent?

congrats to all people that received invitation today!!


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

guigaoh2o said:


> no invitation here =////
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hv same occupation code like yours may i know hw many points u have and doe

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

BondiRad said:


> Last time 85s were cleared was July and that took 220 invites
> Very curious to see how many 80s have been cleared


Me too.

Chinese agents said there may be 1000 invitations this month... Not sure how many 80 points got invited


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

bulala said:


> Me too.
> 
> Chinese agents said there may be 1000 invitations this month... Not sure how many 80 points got invited


I think its max 200-300 invites this round. I understand some 80 pointers got invited, but no one under 2613 category. If it has been 1000 round then at least a handful 80 pointers under 2613 would have got.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I think its max 200-300 invites this round. I understand some 80 pointers got invited, but no one under 2613 category. If it has been 1000 round then at least a handful 80 pointers under 2613 would have got.


Oh man, You didnt get invited? You have good EOI DOE. Maybe few more 85 pointers in Software then expected and that caused you to not recieve an invite?

If not then you're right only 300 invites. :O Still waiting to hear back from my agent.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I think its max 200-300 invites this round. I understand some 80 pointers got invited, but no one under 2613 category. If it has been 1000 round then at least a handful 80 pointers under 2613 would have got.


No, I'm 100% sure you're wrong.
As of August 11 (2 months ago), there were more than 240 85+ for 2613. So if they invite around 1000, only 3% of total ceiling for 2613 get invited, which should be around 262 invites.
So, 262 invites and that cleared most of 85+ for 2613 is reasonable.


----------



## liy90424 (Sep 26, 2019)

189 -261313– 85pt –Sep 24th– Invited.

My agent said they clean up all 85pt for 2613 and a few 80pt. Looks like a big around.

Try your best and don't give up.


----------



## soumi1983 (Oct 3, 2019)

Per the July foia , there was only 14 85 pointers for 2613. By October it surely cannot reach 262


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

soumi1983 said:


> Per the July foia , there was only 14 85 pointers for 2613. By October it surely cannot reach 262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This FOI pdf was removed from official website


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Some agents claim 1000 invites this round! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris0409 (Oct 11, 2019)

Congrats everyone for getting the invites today. 
Any invitation for ICT Business Analyst @ 80 points?


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Div_k said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet received any update from my agent
> ...


Yes, I am ET with 80 points and DOE - 15/04/2019. Did they Invite any ET this time? I still havent heard anything from my agent.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-189-visa-11th-october-invitation-round/

Estimated results for October round! 

Good to see Non-Pro rata would soon be touching that 75 pointer mark! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Div_k said:


> Yes, I am ET with 80 points and DOE - 15/04/2019. Did they Invite any ET this time? I still havent heard anything from my agent.


U hv 80 points include skill partner or single 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Div_k (Jul 11, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Div_k said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am ET with 80 points and DOE - 15/04/2019. Did they Invite any ET this time? I still havent heard anything from my agent.
> ...


I am single. Any idea if there were any invites for ET this round?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

etadaking said:


> No, I'm 100% sure you're wrong.
> As of August 11 (2 months ago), there were more than 240 85+ for 2613. So if they invite around 1000, only 3% of total ceiling for 2613 get invited, which should be around 262 invites.
> So, 262 invites and that cleared most of 85+ for 2613 is reasonable.


I think that was wrong data. because as per DHA official data in july they said all 85 pt till 29th was cleared and then suddenly on 11th 242 85 pointers still not invited. which means in 12 days under 261313 category 242 nos of 85 pointers submitted EOI. I doubt on that data. also DHA removed that record from their official page which means it was indeed wrong data.

as per DHA 80 pointers till 13th may under 261313 got invited in july round. But a person with 80 pts in 261313 with doe 15th may still waiting, which clearly says no 80 pointers under 261313 get invited in this round. in sept round they cleared 85 pointers till 3rd august. so this round they invited 4th augu - 10th oct 85 pointers or above. My assumption this no cannot be more than 60-80 . it cannot be in the range of 250 +....


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-189-visa-11th-october-invitation-round/
> 
> Estimated results for October round!
> 
> ...


How did you find out this, I was on their website the whole morning and no updates on News. I'm more interested in their estimate of invitation receive date after Oct round. Do you know when they normally get that up on-air?


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

For 2613 if all 85 pointers are really cleared, 80 pointers have a good chance next month in case they invite like October.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

victorgu said:


> How did you find out this, I was on their website the whole morning and no updates on News. I'm more interested in their estimate of invitation receive date after Oct round. Do you know when they normally get that up on-air?


Maybe within 2 days of this.

I subscribed them on Facebook for post notifications! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

adumithu said:


> For 2613 if all 85 pointers are really cleared, 80 pointers have a good chance next month in case they invite like October.


Hope so mate! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> For 2613 if all 85 pointers are really cleared, 80 pointers have a good chance next month in case they invite like October.





GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be honest, "I think" pretty good, they might clear all the 85 and 85+ from the 189 queue by giving 1000 invites, which will clear pathway for future 80 pointers or they stick to 100 this month and give 1000 in November before the changes.
> 
> Again take my opinion with a grain of salt, I am using logic, they may have entirely different purpose on giving out the number of invites.


I expect 100 next round, not being negative just logical


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

adumithu said:


> For 2613 if all 85 pointers are really cleared, 80 pointers have a good chance next month in case they invite like October.




Any idea what is the last DOE got invited for 80 points under 2613**?


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

rahul_aus said:


> any idea what is the last doe got invited for 80 points under 2613**?


13/05/2019


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

adumithu said:


> 13/05/2019




So 5 months backlogs for 80 points. If majority of them are single or with skilled partner, we are going to have 5 months EOIs backlog for 90 points after November. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I expect 100 next round, not being negative just logical


Hope your logic is wrong for the sake of 80 pointers like me and 75 pointers like you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Hope your logic is wrong for the sake of 80 pointers like me and 75 pointers like you:fingerscrossed:


Haha I hope I am wrong as well


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I expect 100 next round, not being negative just logical




I wish next round should be huge. Its the last chance for all those people who stay at 80 points if they’re not single or without skilled partner. I wish all of them receive the invitation on next round. Hardly earned 80 points should not be wasted just because they don’t have skilled spouse.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I expect 100 next round, not being negative just logical


Can you enlighten me on that logic of yours? I'm still trying to find any logic to this skillselect thing so I'm curious to hear your thought process here


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So 5 months backlogs for 80 points. If majority of them are single or with skilled partner, we are going to have 5 months EOIs backlog for 90 points after November.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If someone with skilled partner is at 80 after claiming skill partner points they will only get 5 more for english, so only 85 for skilled partners and 90 for singles.

If someone who was not claiming partner points and is at 80, they will reach 90 points, but I don't think there are people who sit on 80 points because if they can claim partner points they will claim it and reach 85 and they should have been invited as of today.

Don't worry if you are single you have a good chance after nov change


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> So 5 months backlogs for 80 points. If majority of them are single or with skilled partner, we are going to have 5 months EOIs backlog for 90 points after November.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats Why i hope they clear all 80 pointers next round to reduce the backlogs and start fresh with new point system.

All we can do now is to have Positive hopes.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Can you enlighten me on that logic of yours? I'm still trying to find any logic to this skillselect thing so I'm curious to hear your thought process here


All my logic is in the post below which I made before october round 



GandalfandBilbo said:


> To be honest, "I think" pretty good, they might clear all the 85 and 85+ from the 189 queue by giving 1000 invites, which will clear pathway for future 80 pointers or they stick to 100 this month and give 1000 in November before the changes.
> 
> Again take my opinion with a grain of salt, I am using logic, they may have entirely different purpose on giving out the number of invites.


Like I said If 1000 in October
100 in November or Vice Versa


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> I wish next round should be huge. Its the last chance for all those people who stay at 80 points if they’re not single or without skilled partner. I wish all of them receive the invitation on next round. Hardly earned 80 points should not be wasted just because they don’t have skilled spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand where you are coming from but you should also realize that if they give huge huge rounds now, they would not give big rounds after Nov changes.

189 Last FY Capacity was 40,000
189 This FY Capacity is 18,652

More than 50% reduction in PR Grants.

This is the reason they are not giving a lot of invites because for DHA High points = High skilled. 

So they will wait for more people who can claim more points and release invites when they see fit.

Just logic not negative.


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> All my logic is in the post below which I made before october round
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, according to your logic, if they really want to clear 85+, they could have done it in Nov, not October. If they just wanted to clear 85+, doing in October will leave a lot 85+ who submit their EOI in Nov, and 100 invites would not help to clear them.

I'm not sure about their logic though.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

etadaking said:


> To be honest, according to your logic, if they really want to clear 85+, they could have done it in Nov, not October. If they just wanted to clear 85+, doing in October will leave a lot 85+ who submit their EOI in Nov, and 100 invites would not help to clear them.
> 
> I'm not sure about their logic though.


Besides the field of Accountants very few people can reach 85 points which after today's round is essentially 0.

So currently in EOI Queue 85 points = 0 (based on that many people on 80 have got invited) 

It is very hard to reach 85 points, At 11 Nov there wont' be more than 100 85+ (except Accounting) with clearing 85+ this round, DHA gave themselves some breathing space. 

If they invited 1000+ in Nov and more after the points change they will have too much workload, that is why they gave 1000+ in October.


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

263311/Telecom/Non pro-rata/DOE:10-Jul/80 points/skilled spouse.

Any hope of getting invite in Nov round of same trend of 1000 invites continues? (Last non pro-rata invited at 80 points is on 3-Jun)


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Any idea what is the last DOE got invited for 80 points under 2613**?


I think the DOE for 80 pointers 2613 hasn't moved beyond May per few sources. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Besides the field of Accountants very few people can reach 85 points which after today's round is essentially 0.
> 
> So currently in EOI Queue 85 points = 0 (based on that many people on 80 have got invited)
> 
> ...


You might be right. However, if you look again at August Round, with 100 invites, they could not clear 85+ at all (excluding Accountants of course). So, you would be amazed that how many people can reach 85+.
FYI, in August round, "Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)	85	01/08/2019 9:41pm"


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Why would DHA want to clear all 85 applicants?

I can see your logic with this assumption, but the assumption that DHA intends to clear all 85+ applicants seems highly speculative and unfounded to start with...?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Why would DHA want to clear all 85 applicants?
> 
> I can see your logic with this assumption, but the assumption that DHA intends to clear all 85+ applicants seems highly speculative and unfounded to start with...?


Probably because they won't be affected by the Nov change. So they have to invite them anyway.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

etadaking said:


> You might be right. However, if you look again at August Round, with 100 invites, they could not clear 85+ at all (excluding Accountants of course). So, you would be amazed that how many people can reach 85+.
> FYI, in August round, "Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)	85	01/08/2019 9:41pm"


Please also consider the amount of Fake EOI being created and the 60 day expiry on them which skews the data a lot


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Why would DHA want to clear all 85 applicants?
> 
> I can see your logic with this assumption, but the assumption that DHA intends to clear all 85+ applicants seems highly speculative and unfounded to start with...?


For DHA high points = High Skilled

They don't seem to care for people at 80 because they know people with 85 points will lodge EOI sooner or later as PR is a privilege not a service

Again also understand

2018-2019 - 40,000 PR Grants Allowed
2019-2020 - 18,652 PR Grants Allowed


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Assuming all 85 point EOIs are invited till date for Software engineers, can we hope to get invites for 80 points for 2613? My DOE is 10th Sept with 80 points.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> I understand where you are coming from but you should also realize that if they give huge huge rounds now, they would not give big rounds after Nov changes.
> 
> 189 Last FY Capacity was 40,000
> 189 This FY Capacity is 18,652
> ...




I am using the Below logic

18652-Total Planned quota for 189

Less 2000 for NZ
16652 Invites - 2200 invites given already(100 in July, 1000 in AUG, 100 in Sept, 1000 in Oct)

Remaining Quota-14452

Remaining 8 months(till next june) to fulfill the Quota-14452
If they fulfill completely the invites should be 1802 per month on average

Lets say they give only around 10000(in the worst case) and not fulfilling the full quota

They have to give around 1000 Average per month


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> I am using the Below logic
> 
> 18652-Total Planned quota for 189
> 
> ...


You are forgetting that 18652 includes spouses also
So each application is 1.6 persons
So they need to invite less then 12,000 to reach the quota


Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You are forgetting that 18652 includes spouses also
> So each application is 1.6 persons
> So they need to invite less then 12,000 to reach the quota
> 
> ...


Thanks NB

I will do the reverse engineering

2200 already invited(excluding 1.6 applicants per person)

So 3500 applications is already invited(2200 *1.6)

16652-3500= 13152

If it is 13152 in 8 months then 1644

If less than 12000( lets say 10000)- Then it should be 1250


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

sharada_3288 said:


> Holy ****! I got invite today! I didn't even bother checking until now thinking that it will be the same as last 2 rounds! OMG! Super happy!


Doe and occupation pls

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> I will do the reverse engineering
> 
> ...


I don’t understand your calculations

Less then 12,000 to be invited
Deduct 2200 already invited and 2000 NZers
So 7,500 invites left
Divide by 8 and you are left with 900 invites and with wasted invites let’s say 1,000 per round if the department intends to fulfill this years quota to a great extent 

Cheers


----------



## singh9 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Dilemma*

My EOI was updated to 85 points on 27 August. The lawyer has fallen sick and I am not sure whether I have been invited in this round. Should I celebrate or wait for confirmation?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

adumithu said:


> Thanks NB
> 
> I will do the reverse engineering
> 
> ...


Your calculation is flawed mate.

Firstly it's 18652 not 16652.

2nd 18652-3500 = 15152

You need to divide this number by 1.6 to arrive at number of invites DHA will issue!

15152/1.6=9470 invites left, less 2000 NZ and it is about 7500 invites left.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t understand your calculations
> 
> Less then 12,000 to be invited
> Deduct 2200 already invited and 2000 NZers
> ...


My Bad Mate. I understood wrongly as 12000 more invites left. I got it now, it is less than 12000 Total invites.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Your calculation is flawed mate.
> 
> Firstly it's 18652 not 16652.
> 
> ...


I agree rest of the calculation is wrong. But 16652 because 18652 - 2000 for New Zealand. That part is correct.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

manali.phadke said:


> Assuming all 85 point EOIs are invited till date for Software engineers, can we hope to get invites for 80 points for 2613? My DOE is 10th Sept with 80 points.


I am also with 80 points with EOI Date:01/07/2019. Fingers Crossed.
Have applied for partner skills. If it is positive will be 85.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

NB said:


> You are forgetting that 18652 includes spouses also
> So each application is 1.6 persons
> So they need to invite less then 12,000 to reach the quota
> 
> ...


good point! includes kids as well let aside wasted invites


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

singh9 said:


> My EOI was updated to 85 points on 27 August. The lawyer has fallen sick and I am not sure whether I have been invited in this round. Should I celebrate or wait for confirmation?


LOL why not! go and celebrate. At least you would have had good time in case no invite.


----------



## singh9 (Sep 29, 2019)

berriberri said:


> LOL why not! go and celebrate. At least you would have had good time in case no invite.


Good point! Ha!

What a day for them to fall sick though. Height of randomness.


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

*I got my 189 invitation today..*

I got my 189 invitation today.. 

---

Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
EOI update: 24 Sept 2019.

EOI 189 - 85
EOI 190 - 90 (NSW)


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Andyrobarts said:


> I got my 189 invitation today..
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

As all 85 pointers were invited in this round (1000 invites)

With Nov change, 75 pointers pushing to 85 and some 85 pointers moving to 90

Few rounds of 1000 (maybe 3) should be enough to clear majority of singles sitting at 85 I reckon. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm so happy for all the applicants who got an invitation! A big round is also a good thing for 70p singles like me 🙂


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

considering all 85’s are invited this round, for ICT system analyst, hoping the 80’S and few 85( logged between today and next 11th) will be invited, can we safely assume that after nov 16th only 85’s and 90’s will be invited? What do you all feel about 80?


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> As all 85 pointers were invited in this round (1000 invites)
> 
> With Nov change, 75 pointers pushing to 85 and some 85 pointers moving to 90
> 
> ...


You forgot about 80. 80 with Partner English can become 85 and 90 with Partner skills.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

sowmyaa83 said:


> considering all 85’s are invited this round, for ICT system analyst, hoping the 80’S and few 85( logged between today and next 11th) will be invited, can we safely assume that after nov 16th only 85’s and 90’s will be invited? What do you all feel about 80?


I presume 90 will be new 85, 85 will be new 80 and 80 will be like current 75(may not see invites for a long time). Again truly speaking in terms of current trend.


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

If an applicant can get 10p for skilled partner after Nov. 16, why aren't they claiming 5p now? I think they will be not that many married people claiming 10 after Nov. Most of them will get 5p at max.


adumithu said:


> naman1282 said:
> 
> 
> > As all 85 pointers were invited in this round (1000 invites)
> ...


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

There are 6 categories now..

Single with 75 
Single with 80
Married with partner point 75 
Married with spouse points 80

Married without spouse at 75
Married without spouse point 80


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

sowmyaa83 said:


> There are 6 categories now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good categorisation... Anyone can confirm if this point change is applicable to 189 also as my agent has said that it's not confirmed that 189 will be afftected... Only 491...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Yasmin.jll said:


> If an applicant can get 10p for skilled partner after Nov. 16, why aren't they claiming 5p now? I think they will be not that many married people claiming 10 after Nov. Most of them will get 5p at max.


.

There could be people like me mate. I have 80 points with Partner English cleared.
She has applied ACS and waiting. Although, I agree could be very few like me.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

adumithu said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But dude, if you have 80(+5 expected in 4-6 weeks) you would be invited automatically in the next round if your partner ACS is cleared before next invitation...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

So singles with 70 like me doesn't count? 🤣


sowmyaa83 said:


> There are 6 categories now..
> 
> Single with 75
> Single with 80
> ...


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> But dude, if you have 80(+5 expected in 4-6 weeks) you would be invited automatically in the next round if your partner ACS is cleared before next invitation...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Fingers Crossed mate. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi yasmin,

Yes, left out the singles at 70 by mistake. Apologies. 

Thanks,
Sowmya


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

It's ok, I know I got not much chance and I do not have any other way to increase my points here, but keep my hopes up.


sowmyaa83 said:


> Hi yasmin,
> 
> Yes, left out the singles at 70 by mistake. Apologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Married applicants who already claimed 5 points for their spouse skills will be awarded 5 more points after November 16. Right?


----------



## Jass Dhaliwal (Oct 11, 2019)

Plz post on your page
M waiting for invitation on 85 points( PY+8each+naati+1yr exp) in Accounting in NSW?? EOI date of effect is 2 Oct 2019.
Any hope in Nov round. I have partner with competent English.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Married applicants who already claimed 5 points for their spouse skills will be awarded 5 more points after November 16. Right?


Yes you are right


----------



## skhan663 (Nov 13, 2018)

bulala said:


> Me too.
> 
> Chinese agents said there may be 1000 invitations this month... Not sure how many 80 points got invited


Hi Bulala

WHat is your DOE for 80 points mech engg ?

Have you also applied for 190 NSW ?


----------



## Jass Dhaliwal (Oct 11, 2019)

Any Accountant here??


----------



## Ankitkpr93 (Oct 6, 2015)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> This FOI pdf was removed from official website


Which site was it on?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Yasmin.jll said:


> So singles with 70 like me doesn't count? 🤣


Very very unlikely imo. Right now minimum point requirements are 65, and no 65 pointers have been invited for at least 2-3 years. If you are a single with 70 in Dec means you are 60 now and you don't currently meet the minimum requirement ...


----------



## Yasmin.jll (Sep 4, 2019)

I will be 80 in Dec. I already have submitted an EOI. Thanks for your concern 🙂


outrageous_view said:


> Yasmin.jll said:
> 
> 
> > So singles with 70 like me doesn't count? 🤣
> ...


----------



## fvito (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi, I am new here. I have been doing some math and decided to share since would help some people in a similar situation:

80 points ( 85 after 16/11)
DOE 4/10/2019
Non-pro rata occupation

According to my calculations as per today my place in the queue of non pro-rata 80 pointers is around 375TH to 400TH. With that in mind and assuming that the October round had 1000 invitations, the future scenarios are as it follows:

- If November has 1500+ invitations, I will be invited
- If November has 1000 invitations I will miss by +- 8 days and will be around 40th in the 80 non-pro rata line. After 26/11 I believe I will drop back to around 400Th in the 85 pointers non-pro rata queue.
- If November has just 100 invitations I will drop to around 750TH in the 85 pointers line after 26/11. Then I would have to wait for 2 or 3 1000+ rounds to get in.

Summarizing, I need a 1500+ round in November to get in otherwise I will need to wait for another two to four 1000+ rounds to get the call. That means November best-case scenario, January most probable Scenario and EOFY worst-case scenario.

Obviously I can't guarantee the accuracy of my projections but I strongly believe that they are very close to reality. Hope to have helped.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jass Dhaliwal (Oct 11, 2019)

fvito said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have been doing some math and decided to share since would help some people in a similar situation:
> 
> 80 points ( 85 after 16/11)
> DOE 4/10/2019
> ...


Hiii
Acc to your calculations, Can u tell me About my possibility.. M waiting for invitation on 85 points( PY+8each+naati+1yr exp) in Accounting in NSW?? EOI date of effect is 2/10/2019.
Any hope in nxt round?


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

fvito said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have been doing some math and decided to share since would help some people in a similar situation:
> 
> 80 points ( 85 after 16/11)
> DOE 4/10/2019
> ...




That’s very interesting insights. I’m curious how you calculate the ranking within each points band. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

fvito said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have been doing some math and decided to share since would help some people in a similar situation:
> 
> 80 points ( 85 after 16/11)
> DOE 4/10/2019
> ...


Good insight! 

I'm non-pro rata currently at 75 points but will be 85 after 16/11*

DOE is 10/7/19

According to your calc, I might have to wait about 1-2 1000 rounds after November! 

I reckon, majority of pushback due to gaining extra points would be on Pro-rata occupations as they cover a large amount of applicants as compared to Non Pro rata which has niche occupations! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

Now, I am in student visa, if I get an invitation and i apply for pr, can i get full time working right during the processing duration?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JivanLife said:


> Now, I am in student visa, if I get an invitation and i apply for pr, can i get full time working right during the processing duration?


Generally the bridging visa has the same working rights as the substantive visa that you hold, but you can never be sure till you get the BVA in hand 
Moreover, the bridging visa will only kick in Only when your student visa expires NORMALLY
If you cancel your student visa prematurely,the bridging visa will also stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## fvito (Oct 11, 2019)

kimba0705 said:


> That’s very interesting insights. I’m curious how you calculate the ranking within each points band.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, don't get me wrong, I ain't no Einstein.... I just gathered all data that is available since March and applied basic math which I believe is enough to make an approximation and therefore a prediction on different scenarios. The only part impossible to predict is how many invitations will be sent in each month however, I believe that Iscah's projection of 6000( now prob just 5000 after Oct round) until the end of this financial year is very plausible. Anyways we will know pretty soon if my math is correct if we have a 1000 round in November( which is my guess) and the latest DOE of the 80 points sits close to the last week of September.


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

System will automatically calculate your points for experience if your employment end date is blank in the EOI. Good luck


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hope your logic is wrong for the sake of 80 pointers like me and 75 pointers like you:fingerscrossed:


That's a pessimistic estimate, hope your logic is flawed


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> If someone with skilled partner is at 80 after claiming skill partner points they will only get 5 more for english, so only 85 for skilled partners and 90 for singles.
> 
> If someone who was not claiming partner points and is at 80, they will reach 90 points, but I don't think there are people who sit on 80 points because if they can claim partner points they will claim it and reach 85 and they should have been invited as of today.
> 
> Don't worry if you are single you have a good chance after nov change


It will be interesting to see the new points system in play. If it applies to all categories of visa - 491, 190, 189...it will definitely bombard the system and is unfair towards married folks who are waiting in the queue. 

You have to remember that DHA are not going to keep the same cut offs for pro rata occupations. If now the cut off is 80, post Nov 16 there is a high chance it will be 90. 

I hope this furore is only related to 491.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks, but i do have student visa till 2021 December. Is there any chance of getting full time working right after getting invitation?


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi , what are the chances for me, current point 80 with partner skills. To become 85 after November 16th. DOE 6th September 2019. Occupation 2613- Software engineer. How long will it take to receive invite?


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

skhan663 said:


> Hi Bulala
> 
> WHat is your DOE for 80 points mech engg ?
> 
> Have you also applied for 190 NSW ?


It's 27/08. No i haven't since they require 1 year experience for 190 now.

I have skilled partner with English clear so I will be getting 85 points after Nov. But I'm not sure how many people will be in front of me with same 85 points. Fingers cross...


----------



## Wishoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, can someone tell me when I can expect an invite. 2613 with 80 points. My husband is under category 2611 and has an IELTS score 7.


----------



## Wishoo (Jun 12, 2019)

My Doe is 28th May 2019


Wishoo said:


> Hi, can someone tell me when I can expect an invite. 2613 with 80 points. My husband is under category 2611 and has an IELTS score 7.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

Is there ab November thread already?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Shyamal_021 said:


> Is there ab November thread already?


Yes

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1489396-189-invitations-november-2019-a.html


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Abhi said:


> That's a pessimistic estimate, hope your logic is flawed


Not Pessimistic just realistic, I myself wish my logic is wrong


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

Can anybody pls share the November thread link


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

So as per iscah, there is no chance for even 85 after November. Very much disappointing. Singles are winners. 

https://www.iscah.com/new-estimates-november-2019-points-test/


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

They are only assuming. Everywhere they are saying.. Assuming, Assuming, Assuming... Do not trust them. No body knows what will happen.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ANAIN said:


> Can anybody pls share the November thread link


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1489396-189-invitations-november-2019-a.html


----------



## sowmyaa83 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am surprised seeing 100/96 pointers. Arent all 90’s and 85’s invited ? How will there be a jump to 95/100? assuming new eois come in will it be so high in number that 85’s may never get an invite? I really hope their predictions turn out negative..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sowmyaa83 said:


> I am surprised seeing 100/96 pointers. Arent all 90’s and 85’s invited ? How will there be a jump to 95/100? assuming new eois come in will it be so high in number that 85’s may never get an invite? I really hope their predictions turn out negative..


These will not be new EOIs
These will be the EOIs which are already in system for months but with The additional 10 points for singles from November will suddenly jump up to 90 and above 

Cheers


----------



## voracawi (Oct 16, 2019)

NB said:


> These will not be new EOIs
> 
> Cheers


These will be the EOIs which are already in system for months but with The additional 10 points for singles from November will suddenly jump up to 90 and above 

I think all the 85 point EOIs are invited - at least for IT occupations. It is almost impossible to get invite if you have only 80 points after Nov

Also there are thousands 75 point EOIs which haven't been invited since they started giving out 100 invites last year. On top of that many 80 point EOIs, they have cleared few in Oct round but still plenty.


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like ISCAH prediction is less disappointing than the latest released FOI.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

mh9 said:


> Looks like ISCAH prediction is less disappointing than the latest released FOI.


Share the link please


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Are you sure that 80 pointers got invited this month for software engineer? My point is 80 now, and becomes 85 after November with skilled partner points.. Wat are my chances?


----------



## mh9 (Dec 10, 2017)

VineethViswan said:


> Share the link please


FOI link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019


----------



## rockerptit (May 2, 2014)

My friend is on a non prorata occupation with 75p for 189 and 80p for 190. What are his chances?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

When does DHA release official skill select result? I thought around 22nd - 25th of that month. but till now October's official result is not out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> When does DHA release official skill select result? I thought around 22nd - 25th of that month. but till now October's official result is not out.


DHA unfortunately does not stick to any time frame

They take their own sweet time
This information is just academic and does not influence the decisions of the applicants 

Cheers


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

ParoP said:


> When does DHA release official skill select result? I thought around 22nd - 25th of that month. but till now October's official result is not out.


It used to be 21st of every month, then pushed to 26-27th. Don't know why it's so delayed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## medirao (Oct 29, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Another very disappointing round has passed with just 100 or fewer invitations.
> Let's hope for a better invitation round in October.


kkkkk


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> It used to be 21st of every month, then pushed to 26-27th. Don't know why it's so delayed.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk



They used to publish invitation data by 21 -27 of a month, but this delay in October is new. I wonder if they have any idea how many people anxiously wait for this.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> They used to publish invitation data by 21 -27 of a month, but this delay in October is new. I wonder if they have any idea how many people anxiously wait for this.


Everyone is probably running around to set things up for the new visa. Publishing the data might not be priority. Just speculating....

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> They used to publish invitation data by 21 -27 of a month, but this delay in October is new. I wonder if they have any idea how many people anxiously wait for this.


Yes I'm fed up of waiting too. Atleast they should do it by end of tomorrow.


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

October results are out: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
Hope everyone is going well. Can you guys do a favour for all who are in queue for receiving invites. Can you pull back you 189 applications if they are in submitted status and you all have filed the pr petition please. This will be very helpful for others gaining invites and fulfilling their dreams too.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

manali.phadke said:


> October results are out: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


For quite a few of them the min point DOE has gone backward. 
- occupation 2335 , 80 pts dOE went back to 11th dec 2018from 10th may 2019
- occupation 2611 , 80 pts dOE went back to 20th mar from 12th april
- occupation 2613 , 80 pts dOE went back to 9th april from 13th may

So does they mean all these dates are wasted invitation? Now I just wonder in this 1500 round how many more wasted invitation will go....


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

ParoP said:


> For quite a few of them the min point DOE has gone backward.
> 
> - occupation 2335 , 80 pts dOE went back to 11th dec 2018from 10th may 2019
> 
> ...


Can you pls explain how the DOE goes backwards? I mean an example..

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

siby.kuriakose said:


> Can you pls explain how the DOE goes backwards? I mean an example..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Please see the October result & July result. In july under 2613 category they invited 80 pointers till 13th may. But in oct result they are saying 80 points invited till 9th april. Which means all eois dated between 9th april to 13th may with 80 pointers invited in the month of july are wasted invitation. None of them accepted . So effective last date went backward.


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Please see the October result & July result. In july under 2613 category they invited 80 pointers till 13th may. But in oct result they are saying 80 points invited till 9th april. Which means all eois dated between 9th april to 13th may with 80 pointers invited in the month of july are wasted invitation. None of them accepted . So effective last date went backward.


My question here was when invitation send out for all 80 pointers till 13th may in july invitation round , how can there be someone with DOE 9th April in Oct invitation round?
My understanding was that when july invitation send out for all 80 pointers with DOE 13th may then there is no one with 80 points left out in 2613 before that date.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## niknish (Oct 30, 2019)

siby.kuriakose said:


> My question here was when invitation send out for all 80 pointers till 13th may in july invitation round , how can there be someone with DOE 9th April in Oct invitation round?
> My understanding was that when july invitation send out for all 80 pointers with DOE 13th may then there is no one with 80 points left out in 2613 before that date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah someone do respond to this query, even I want to know how DOE goes backward.
Same happened between april and May rounds also.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

siby.kuriakose said:


> My question here was when invitation send out for all 80 pointers till 13th may in july invitation round , how can there be someone with DOE 9th April in Oct invitation round?
> My understanding was that when july invitation send out for all 80 pointers with DOE 13th may then there is no one with 80 points left out in 2613 before that date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


There could have been EOIs that were suspended for certain rounds, and then put back into the SkillSelect pool at later rounds.

Just takes one EOI to have done that for the data to reflect what you describe.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

See here for ISCAH's explanation :

----------------------------------------------------

October 189 DHA official skill select results published 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/…/skillse…/invitation-rounds
As we thought it was nearer to 1500 places. We may publish a new estimates table in the next day or two as we have new data from DHA showing that the 189 backlog has been significantly reduced.
Some EOI invite dates have gone backwards -
The published last invite date goes backwards when some people do not accept their EOI invitation. We call this a wasted invitation and usually happens if a person already has an invite from a different EOI.
This wasted invite goes back into the EOI pool after 60 days (at its old EOI effect date) and so when it is invited for a second time it actually can send the published EOI date for that occupation backwards.
www.iscah.com/iscah-help/
www.iscah.com/members
(Any questions to [email protected] only thanks)


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

ParoP said:


> See here for ISCAH's explanation :
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks for this explanation. But does this mean they did not pick EOI after this old date in october, like if invite date goes backward to 18th May in october round then this means in october all EOI invited before and till 18th May?


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Can please somone explain how DOE for code 2335 for 80 points went back from 10th May 2019 to 11/12/18?

It is really confusing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aviz28 said:


> Can please somone explain how DOE for code 2335 for 80 points went back from 10th May 2019 to 11/12/18?
> 
> It is really confusing.


Someone or a Group had suspended their EOI for a long period which they activated just before this round

Hence their original date of effect remained the same which is reflected here 

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

ParoP said:


> See here for ISCAH's explanation :
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm still a bit confused. Can someone explain what DOE is here? I thought it's the latest day 
of EOI that got invited.

Say, someone with occupation 2613 80 points suspended the EOI (with DOE on 9 April) long time ago, he didn't get invitation all these months. Recently right before Oct 11 he activated his EOI again, and got invited. Why won't the date be moved forward? I mean, unless NOBODY with EOI after 13 May gets invitation, otherwise the DOE should move forward no matter how many of these suspended account or wasted fake account got invited right? Does it mean that only he is invited for 2613 (with 80 points), so latest DOE is on 9 April?

For 2335, moving back all the way to Dec 2018 is very weird!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> I'm still a bit confused. Can someone explain what DOE is here? I thought it's the latest day
> of EOI that got invited.
> 
> Say, someone with occupation 2613 80 points suspended the EOI (with DOE on 9 April) long time ago, he didn't get invitation all these months. Recently right before Oct 11 he activated his EOI again, and got invited. Why won't the date be moved forward? I mean, unless NOBODY with EOI after 13 May gets invitation, otherwise the DOE should move forward no matter how many of these suspended account or wasted fake account got invited right? Does it mean that only he is invited for 2613 (with 80 points), so latest DOE is on 9 April?
> ...


It’s probably a batch of applicants who are taking these action in unison

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s probably a batch of applicants who are taking these action in unison
> 
> Cheers


I never imagine this could happen. Guess I still have a lot to learn!
So the number of suspended account should be taken into consideration in making prediction of invitation rounds.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> I never imagine this could happen. Guess I still have a lot to learn!
> So the number of suspended account should be taken into consideration in making prediction of invitation rounds.


You take into account what ever you want and you will probably go mad doing that and yet you will not cover all the probabilities 
DHA is blatantly allowing these shenanigans right under their nose 

Cheers


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

Will there be a invitation round on 11th Nov?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sg19 said:


> Will there be a invitation round on 11th Nov?


There is no reason for it not to happen

Cheers


----------



## sg19 (Feb 2, 2019)

NB said:


> There is no reason for it not to happen
> 
> Cheers


The reason I doubt is the homeaffairs website says "No invitations are being issued for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), due to the introduction of the Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491) visa on 16 November 2019".


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> You take into account what ever you want and you will probably go mad doing that and yet you will not cover all the probabilities
> DHA is blatantly allowing these shenanigans right under their nose
> 
> Cheers


You are so right.
Somehow DHA is happy to turn a blind eye on these EOI.
And do we ever have any statistics of how many EOIs are lodged per financial year? It will be interesting to note the difference between invitation and lodged EOI.


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

sg19 said:


> The reason I doubt is the homeaffairs website says "No invitations are being issued for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489), due to the introduction of the Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491) visa on 16 November 2019".


489 invitation was stopped already, even for Oct round.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

I am little bit confused with the old EOI going back to system after 2 months again. If an EOI has not accepted offer then how many times it will go back into system? is it just for a second time or the loop is never ending every 2 month it will again go back to system?


----------



## nohtyp (Aug 22, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I am little bit confused with the old EOI going back to system after 2 months again. If an EOI has not accepted offer then how many times it will go back into system? is it just for a second time or the loop is never ending every 2 month it will again go back to system?


If it goes back for 2 months, that means around that time all the invitation has been wasted as no one actually applied for the visa. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> I am little bit confused with the old EOI going back to system after 2 months again. If an EOI has not accepted offer then how many times it will go back into system? is it just for a second time or the loop is never ending every 2 month it will again go back to system?


Only twice
If it’s not accepted the second time also, the EOI is cancelled
But by then it’s already wasted 2 valuable invites

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ParoP said:


> See here for ISCAH's explanation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iscah can publish as many estimates and tables or predictions or whatever. In this volatile situation, there is no one who can predict even with the slightest accuracy when anyone gets an invite (unless they have 85 or 90 points now, in which case they will be invited the next round). If the invites go down next month, again they will put another table with different things. At the end, candidates will have waited a year for invites, looking at these predictions which seem to go forward every time you get close to the date predicted. In regards to iscah/ or any other prediction, it's the case of the blind leading the deaf. Remember, they are a business. They are practically a household name when it comes to immigration. They are running their business well by capturing what candidates want, but in this day and age, that information might not be as accurate.

The invite will come when it comes. There is nothing much good candidates can do by knowing beforehand when it comes.if you are a good candidate, you would have put in the work and gained high points and will be rewarded with an invite. Knowing when an invite might come beforehand are beneficial only to fakes and crooks who are manipulating the system to gain an advantage. I know transparency in the data is what everyone wants, but because the existing transparency (ability to find last invited occupation and date etc) is also one of the reasons fakes exist. It's usually a no win scenario unless they introduce fee for invites as NB keeps suggesting. I think that is a really good decision. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Only twice
> If it’s not accepted the second time also, the EOI is cancelled
> But by then it’s already wasted 2 valuable invites
> 
> Cheers


<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
the october round probably had the most number of fake EOI at 85 points, nobody will do anything with it, they will open back up in Jan with old EOI dates and I am 100% sure most of these EOI will be selected as "NEVER MARRIED" and they will have 95 points in Jan 11 round with old EOI dates so people who will reach 90 in Jan forget about your invite, if DHA don't give out huge numbers it will carry forward to Feb 11

We are doomed!!


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

haroon154 said:


> Iscah can publish as many estimates and tables or predictions or whatever. In this volatile situation, there is no one who can predict even with the slightest accuracy when anyone gets an invite (unless they have 85 or 90 points now, in which case they will be invited the next round). If the invites go down next month, again they will put another table with different things. At the end, candidates will have waited a year for invites, looking at these predictions which seem to go forward every time you get close to the date predicted. In regards to iscah/ or any other prediction, it's the case of the blind leading the deaf. Remember, they are a business. They are practically a household name when it comes to immigration. They are running their business well by capturing what candidates want, but in this day and age, that information might not be as accurate.
> 
> The invite will come when it comes. There is nothing much good candidates can do by knowing beforehand when it comes.if you are a good candidate, you would have put in the work and gained high points and will be rewarded with an invite. Knowing when an invite might come beforehand are beneficial only to fakes and crooks who are manipulating the system to gain an advantage. I know transparency in the data is what everyone wants, but because the existing transparency (ability to find last invited occupation and date etc) is also one of the reasons fakes exist. It's usually a no win scenario unless they introduce fee for invites as NB keeps suggesting. I think that is a really good decision.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


With these fake EOI, do you think genuine candidates will get the invite? The impact of fake EOI is now much severe. I have 80 points and after november 85 (this is the maximum I can earn as offshore candidate). Do you think I stand any chance? As I see fake EOI is taking away more than 50% invites and on top of that DHA is reducing invites.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

kashifrana84 said:


> With these fake EOI, do you think genuine candidates will get the invite? The impact of fake EOI is now much severe. I have 80 points and after november 85 (this is the maximum I can earn as offshore candidate). Do you think I stand any chance? As I see fake EOI is taking away more than 50% invites and on top of that DHA is reducing invites.


The fate of all 80 pointers post May 13th depends on November Round. If DHA did not give more during November, from December most of the 75 and 80 pointers will become 85 with old EOI dates. Add Fake EOIs to this, current 80 pointers and future 85 pointers (Post 13/05)will not have chance for minimum 6 months. If they can hold to these points for whatever period, then they may have a chance. Unfortunately we are in the mid of this messy system.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

The October skillselect results are now available: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

1500 invites.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

ozlife said:


> The October skillselect results are now available: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 1500 invites.


Good Morning


----------

